# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  مع او ضد ....

## عاشق الحصن

[align=center] 
انا اليوم جايبلكم فكره جديده وموضوع جديد

فكـــرة المـــوضوع يقوم كل عضو بطرح سوأل .. يكون السؤال هل انت مع أوضـــد كذا.....؟

ويقوم العضو اللي بعده بالإجابة أنا مع ...( أو ) ضد ... مع ذكر المبرر بإختصار شديد جداً 

ثم يطرح سؤال آخر ..وهكذا .. 
... يعني سوأل واحد واجابه واحده فقط .

الموضوع يحتاج إلى تفاعل من الجميع لأنه من خلال الأجابات سوف نتعرف أكثر على 

أفكار وميول ومبررات كل عضو منا ... ونقترب أكثر من بعض .. ونستفيد ايضاً

نشــوف مشاركتكم معــي في هذا الموضوع المتجدد دومــا


وانا ببدا


اللى بعدي 

هل انت مع الحب الصريح و العفيف


[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع 

هالخيانه ضروريه بالعلاقات الرومانسيه ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا معه طبعا وبكل صراحه 


لانه بنات الناس مش لعبه تضحك عليهن 


فا اكيد الحب لازم يكون صريح وعفيف وطاهر 




انت مع النوم بكير ولا متأخر ؟؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكيد مع لاني بحب النوم كتييير 

انت مع التعليم المختلط او ضد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله انا ضد لأني شخصيا بحب السهر كثير

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكرا لمروركم اخوتي

عبد الله وين سؤالك

----------


## Sc®ipt

> انت مع التعليم المختلط او ضد



مع لأنه ما في اي مبرر مقنع اني اكون ضد

مع ولا ضد الواسطة ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع الواسطه 

مع اوضد الضحك بصوت عالي بالنسبه للبنت ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

طبعا ضد  

لانه بتعتبر قله حيا منها 



مع او ضد الاكل حتى اشبع

----------


## Sc®ipt

أكيد ضد لأنه اكثر شي بشد بالبنت ركازتها

مع ولا ضد اللبس الساحل (تحت مسمى حرية شخصية)

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالنسبه لسؤال جنتل انا مع الاكل حتى الشبع 

ان ضد هيك شغلات لانها خارج عن نطاق العرف الاجتماعي واخلاق دينا 


مع او ضد مزح الشباب بطريقه مستفزة ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا ضد المزح المستفز لأنه بالأخر بنتهي في مشاكل

مع او ضد مقولة الكذبه البيضا ما بتضر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد هيك لانه كل كذب 

ضد او مع الحكمة هاي البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اكيد مع هاي الحكمة لإنو هاد الواقع ..



هل انت مع او ضد تمسك الانسان برأيه حتى لو كان مخطئا؟؟!!
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع الكذب بكل انواعه صغير او كبير

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد لانه يعتبر تدخل في خصوصيات الناس

هل انت مع او ضد الهجره الى الخارج

----------


## The Gentle Man

مع
لانه بتغير جو وما بتعرف شو يلاقيك هناك


مع او ضد الحب على النت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61): 

مع 

مع او ضد علاقة المصلحه

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد تعدد العلاقات

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مع

مع او ضد التنقل الدائم

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع انك تمثل عالناس دور المصلح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع 


 مع او ضد اضلك جوعان طول  اليوم

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد تضرب الصغار

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*            ضد            



                                             مع او ضد اقحام نفسك في امور لا تعنيك(  الفضول)*

----------


## anoucha

مع
ضد اممع دراسة البنت برا بلدها

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد تخلي حالك قدام الناس غير شكل بس حقيقتك مقرفه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد 

مع اوضد اطول لسانك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

مع او ضد الكلام الهادف وذو معنى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع أكيد 

مع او ضد شد الاعصاب من المشاكل ؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ضد ..
مع او ضد الزواج التقليدي ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا وسط 

مع او ضد تقبل الرأي لآخر

----------


## anoucha

احيانا بتقبلو واحيانا لا
مع او ضد تدخين البنات

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]ضد لمجرد قهر المرأه .. هي اصلا عاده سيئه واللي نقبل نعمله المفروض هي تعمله .. بس احنا كعرب .. مجتمع ذكوري ..

مع أو ضد المساهمه في تطوير الموقع عن طريق اضافه مواضيع هادفه .. لو مع ابقي وريني شطارتك [/align]

----------


## anoucha

> [align=right]ضد لمجرد قهر المرأه .. هي اصلا عاده سيئه واللي نقبل نعمله المفروض هي تعمله .. بس احنا كعرب .. مجتمع ذكوري ..
> 
> مع أو ضد المساهمه في تطوير الموقع عن طريق اضافه مواضيع هادفه .. لو مع ابقي وريني شطارتك [/align]


مع تطوير المنتدى
مع ام ضد الواسطة

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]والله البلد كلها فساد دالوقتي .. فانا بصراحه معاها لما تكون في مصلحتي 
ههههههههههههههه

مع أو ضد الصمت العربي والشجب والادانه والخطب الناريه التي في النهايه بلا اي فائده ؟؟[/align]

----------


## anoucha

ضد لانو النونات الثلاث الي هي نشجب نندد نستنكر مش عاملة اي شي
مع ام ضد العلمانية

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــد بكل تاكيد 

مع أو ضد سماع الاغاني ؟؟[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع سماع الأغاني

مع ولا ضد التعليم المختلط

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع بس ضمن المعقول 

مع اوضد إظهار إبداعات الاعضاء بالمنتدى

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد تحديد مستواك التعليمي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد أن شاء الله بدي أكمل وأجسر بكلوريوس وماجستر ودكتورا ه 

ضد اومع ضرب عضو بالمنتدى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

هل انت مع او ضد المقوله التي نقول 
عند الحب تنتهي الكرامه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد 

مع او ضد الخيانه بتبرير سخيف

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد الخيانه ولو كانت بكل مبررات العالم
مع او ضد ان تحب بصمت

----------


## anoucha

لا الصراحة احسن
ضد ام مع ذهاب النساء الى الملاعب

----------


## كيـــــآن.....آنســـآن

ضد

مع....ضد

الفيس بوك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع الفيس بوك بصراحة يعني 


مع او ضد التعصب الاعمى

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
ضد او مع تصارح حدا مزعلك

----------


## anoucha

مع
ضد ام مع تغيير الجنس

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد ضد 

ضد او مع العيش في اهل الزوج او الزوجة

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد تدخل الاهل بقرارتك

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد
 مع او ضد السهر لوقت متأخر بالليل

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد نسيان موعد ما

----------


## anoucha

ضد 
مع ام ضد الخداع

----------


## Sc®ipt

ضد

مع او ضد الدراسات العليا للتقدير المقبول

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد الحب

----------


## anoucha

مع وضد
مع ام ضد الزواج التقليدي

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد نكران الجميل

----------


## anoucha

ضد
مع ام ضد ان يكون الرئيس امراة

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد ان تحب 2

----------


## anoucha

مع مع انو ما رح ساويها
مع ام ضد انك تاكل فول

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مع .. ما بقول لأ عالأكل!!  :Smile: 

مع او ضد : تقييد حرية المعلم في المدارس؟
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد تشطف بالبرد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اكيد ضد وضد انو اي شخص يشطف بالبرد  :SnipeR (93): 

مع او ضد : الضحك بدون سبب  :Icon14:  :Icon14: 
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد تنزل دمعة بباص الجامعة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد لانها بتعبر عن الضعف اللي انا فيه

مع ولا ضد توكل وجبه كامله على الاسطوح و الدنيا عم بتثلج ودرجة الحراره تحت الصفر

يح انا بردت

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
ضد او مع تحكي وما تسكت يوم كامل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا هاد اختصاصي اجنن الناس فاكيد مع

مع ولا ضد الجلوس لوقت طويل على الانترنت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالوقت الجاي لقدام شوي ضد لانو رح ابلش اتدرب عدة شغلات ورح ما افضا بالمره 

مع اوضد تترك من تحب غصبن عنك ؟

----------


## anoucha

مع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا ضد حتى لو هو بده  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد لأن الحب هو التمسك بمن تحب

مع او ضد العزوف عن الاعمال المهنيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا ضد هيك وان شاء الله اي مهنه رح اتدرب فيها واشتغلها لانه التخصص ما بنفع بعد التجربه 

مع او ضد التدريب والمثابرة بمهنه بعيد عن تخصصك الجامعي ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مع

مع او ضد مقولة
ادوس على العالم من اجل حبي

وادوس على حبي من اجل كرامتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله انا مع المقوله وببصملها بالعشره 

مع او ضد نسيان الماضي ومحاوله الحاضر ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد لأنه لا يمكن نسيان الماضي
فهو اساس الحاضر وجزء منه

مع او ضد شرف المحاوله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع أكيد 
مع او ضد الطلعه مع الشباب يا استاز زيدو ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

اول شي هون مو دردشة
ضد
مع او ضد تناقش براي خاطئ

----------


## anoucha

مع لانو رايي بتمسك فيه حتى ولو كنت غلطانة
مع ام ضد اتعصب الكروي

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد اكيد
مع او ضد كذبة نيسان؟

----------


## anoucha

ضدها اصلا هي مسخرة
مع ام ضد اكل الدوارة والبوزلوف

----------


## شمعة امل

لالالا اكيييييييييييد ضد
ضد او مع تدرسي زملاءك بالانجليزي ؟

----------


## anoucha

ضد لانو مو خرج درس
ضد ام مع انك تخطبي رفيقتك لاخوكي

----------


## شمعة امل

ما بعرف بس ليش لا

مع او ضد هاللعبه ؟ ( هربت الاسئله )

----------


## anoucha

معاها
انا مشي هربت برك راحت قاع
مع ام ضد اكل الايس كريم في الشتا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع بحبها 

مع او ضد الضحك بصوت عالي للشباب ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

ضد لأنه لازم يكون راكز  :Icon30: 

مع ولا ضد السهر طول الليل و النوم بالنهار للمغرب ؟  :C06a766466:

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد تنسى حد حبك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد لانه يلي بعمل هيك بكون مش إنسان 

مع اوضد تمزح مع الناس من باب المزح ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد تتحمل تنجرح مليون الف الف الف مرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا لاني بشر مش حجر 


مع وضد تكابر كثير ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد تضحك وانت تعبان على الاخر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد 

مع اوضد انك تشتاق للي بتحبه ؟

----------


## عفراء حسن

لا هاد الشي بضيع التعب مع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مع لانو حب يكون مزروع بالقلب

----------


## عفراء حسن

اه مزروع متل الشي الحلو بالئلب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا لانو الحب إشي موصول بالحب بالروح ودم يجري بالجسم

----------


## تاج النساء

مع او ضد كل يوم تستلم بنت؟؟

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

طبعا ضددددددددد مو لأني بنت بس لأنه البنت إنسانة بتحس زي الشب :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مع لان بجوز بنت معينه بتفهمني منيح بصراحة طبعا 

مع او ضد التمادي بالكلام بدون عقل ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

لا طبعاً ضد 


ضد او مع قيادة الانثي للسياراة

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد مع 
مع او ضد الحب ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد مع الحب 

نفس السؤال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بعرف 
نفس السؤال

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا اللي بجاوب 

اكيييييييييييييييييييد مع

مع او ضد الهروب بعد انتهاء العلاقه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
مع او ضد تخبط حالك كف

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

مع او ضد التمرد على الواقع الذي تعيش فيه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد تندفس تنام وتشرب دوا وتحكيلك ماما قصه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

مع او ضد التوجه نحو المعرفه التي تساعد في فهم الاخرين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع أكيد 

مع اوضد نرضى بمهنه فرضتها عليك الظروف بالوقت الحالي ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد تحكي الصراحة للي زاعجك

----------


## العالي عالي

مع اكيد 

مع او ضد الزواج العرفي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هاد الناقص ضد اكيد
مع او ضد تشحن خلوي ب 20 دينار مره وحده
اذا مع والله انا محتاجه شحن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه مع 

مع اوضد التمسكن للوصول لاشي معين ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد التحدث بصوت عالي

----------


## anoucha

مع
مع ام ضد الكذب على الاخرين

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد الحب من طرف واحد

----------


## العالي عالي

انا ضد الحب اصلاً

نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

اكيد ضد
مع ام ضد انك ترتبط مع شخص ما بتحبو

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد
مع او ضد حب الانترنت

----------


## anoucha

ضد
نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
ضد او مع تحكي سر بينك وبين حد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد يخلوك زي الاهبل

----------


## anoucha

ضد
مع ام ضد تدخين البنت

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد 
مع او ضد تكون مسؤول ؟

----------


## anoucha

ضد بكره المسؤولية
ضد ام مع الهروب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد تنام هلأ

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

مع او ضد التهرب من الحقيقه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد 
مع او ضد ترسب بالامتحان

----------


## anoucha

احيانا بكون مع
ضد ام مع الغدر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
ضد ام مع الخيانه

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد
ضد او مع انك تبكي قدام الناس ؟

----------


## anoucha

ضد
ضد ام مع تستسلم للفشل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

مع او ضد انك تكون انهزامي

----------


## anoucha

ضد
مع ام ضد انك تستلم للياس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
ضد ام مع الكررررره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد الكره طبعا 

مع اوضد الشعور بالحزن الشديد على عمر عدا على الفاضي

----------


## anoucha

ضد ليش بدي ضل ابكي عالاطلال
مع ام ضد التقليد الاعمى للغرب

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ضد .. بس في اشياء عندهم احسن من عنا ..
مع او ضد كثرة الاصدقاء  ..

----------


## anoucha

ضد
مع ام ضد الواسطة؟

----------


## العالي عالي

ضد الواسطة

لكن اصبحت ضرورية بزمنا 

نفس السؤال

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ضد .. لانه الواسطه ما بتزبط معي ..

مع او ضد الواسطه .. كمان نفس السؤال ..

----------


## anoucha

الصراحة الصراحة معاها
ضد ام مع الفساد الاداري

----------


## نغم

ضد 

نفس السؤال :Icon14:

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*ضد
ضد او مع  اسغلال الناس في جميع اشكاله*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا 

مع او ضد التسرع بإتخاذ القرار

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد لانه في العجله الندامه وفي التـني السلامه

مع او  ضد سيطرة المحبوب على كل افكارك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا لانه تكون الك شخصيه 

مع اوضد التعب بالتفكير

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد العشق حد الجنون

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
ضد او مع الدراسه  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مع الدراسة بلاها شوبتعمل
 أنت مع أو ضد الكذب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

اكييييييييييييييييييييييد ضد
مع او ضد الصراحه ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

مع
مع ام ضد الغش بالامتحان؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد
مع او ضد الهروب من الواقع ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضدالخوف من الموت

----------


## العالي عالي

الموت علينا حق 

لكن ما في حدا ما بخاف منه 


مع او ضد التعصب

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
ضد او مع العنصرية

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد الحقد

----------


## العالي عالي

ضد الحقد

مع او ضد  التكنولوجيا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد الكذب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد الكذب 

مع او ضد الخيانة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع الخيانه 
ضد او مع الامتحانات

----------


## The Gentle Man

مع الامتحانات طبعا 


مع اوضد انه تدرس قبل الامتحان بأيام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد 
مع او ضد التنكيد على البشر  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد الصداقة

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد مع 

مع او ضد الحقد

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد

مع او ضد النكد

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

مع او ضد تسيان الواقع و لو للحظات لكي تجدد الامل في نفسك

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد تحكي الحقيقة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد تفكر شوي بعقل غيرك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع

مع او ضد التفكير بواقعيه ولو لدرجه بسيطه؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع أكيد 

مع او ضد ان تعيش بالخيال وما ترضى بالواقع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع  اعيش بالواقع واحيانا بالخيال شوي

مع او ضد ترك الجامعه والزواج طبعا للبنت؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد تلعب دور الضحية دايماً :SnipeR (12):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد مع انو انا دايما الضحيه بدون لعب

مع او الضد الحب بالوقت الحالي  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد الصراحه المطلقه بالثلاث  :SnipeR (76):

----------


## بقايا الحب

ضد

مع او ضد المواح وخفت الدم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد تطلعي من راسي  :9ec73e7126:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد ضد 
واذا كانت بقايا مع
مع او ضد الموسى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش فاهم بس أكيد مع 


مع او ضد السكوت عن مشاعرك حتى لو تحب بصمت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع وبشده

مع او ضد الغربه عن عقلك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

[QUOTE=صديقه بنت الشديفات;462380]مع وبشده

مع او ضد الغربه عن عقلك[/QUOTE]

مش فاهم شو القصد 

مع او ضد انك تستنا هذيك اللحظة بخوف شديد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بقصد انك تكون غريب عن عقلك يعني طول حياتك تدعي مبدا واخر شي تكون انت تعمل فيه وهو بالاصل غلط وانتا عارف هالشي

فهمني قصدك من سؤالك حتى اجاوبك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بقصد انك تكون غريب عن عقلك يعني طول حياتك تدعي مبدا واخر شي تكون انت تعمل فيه وهو بالاصل غلط وانتا عارف هالشي
> 
> فهمني قصدك من سؤالك حتى اجاوبك


قصدي اللحظة لما تتخرجي وتحبي يحضر إنسان او إنسانهعشان تحس انك تملكي العالم فهمتي قصدي هلا 


مع او ضد الروتين اليومي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع الاول 
وضد الثاني

مع او ضد الجنان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع الجنان أحيانا لانو بكون قمة العقل هذيك الساعة 

مع او ضد الضجة بحاله محتاجه الهدوء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد

مع او ضد التخلف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد ضد التخلف لاني إنسان مثقف وما برضى بهالشي 


مع اوضد الانظباط وعدم التسرع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع

مع او ضد البكا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع البكا لانو بطهر أحيانا النفس وبريح الاعصاب 


مع اوضد السرحان بوقت اليقضه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد

مع او ضد مبارح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد مع إمبارح 

مع او ضد اليوم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
ضد او مع السكوت  :Icon19:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضدووووووو

مع او ضد الوعد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع الوعد 

مع اوضد الرياضه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع او ضد جرح الحبيب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد لانو مؤلم ما بنتسى 

مع اوضد التأخر على الدوام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد المصخره على الناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
ضد او مع تروحي تنامي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد بس في مرات بتضطر لهيك شغله 

مع اوضد السكوت عن الماضي

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد الهبل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
مع اوضد الزعرنه  :SnipeR (82):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا بس احيانا بنرجعلها 

ضد او مع الانتظار لفترة طويله

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
ضد او مع الحياة الغصب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
ضد او مع السكوت والصمت في عصر الثرثره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد ضد السكوت لانو الصمت هو الضعف 

ضد او مع الحياة بالخيال

----------


## زهرة العمر

ضد
ضد او مع العفو عند المغفرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع اكيد 

مع او ضد تحطيم كبرياء لآخرين

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
مع او ضد ترجع تسكت لما تكون على غلط  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد مع لانو بكون غلطان 

مع او ضد تشعر انك  وحيد بالعالم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ضد لانه في رب بالسماء دايما معك



ضد ولا مع تكتب شعر تخاطب القلوب وانت ما بتحس ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد بس الحمد انا ما بحب اكتب شعر بحب اسمع بس 

مع اوضد تكون محضر حالك لاحلى مناسبه بعمرك وتخبي قدام عينك بفشل ذريع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد

مع او ضد الحزن على شيء ما يستاهل انك تحزن عليه؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع بجوز الحزن يكون الدوا 


مع اوضد السكوت العميق عن اشياء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد ما بحب اسكت بالمره
ضد او مع الظلم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه ظلم

مع او ضد المسؤوليه عن قلب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش فاهم بس انا مع المسؤوليه 


مع اوضد الوحدة بعيد عن الناس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع اريح ما اقابل بشر.............
ضد او مع العدوانية  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد يا شرانيه
مع او ضد الخوف من الموت؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد لأنه لو خفت او ما خفت ميته
مع الحكي الزايد ولا ضد

----------


## بقايا الحب

ضد 


مع او ضد المزح الثقيل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد اكييييييييييييد
ضد او مع الهبل الزايد  :1a9661cee1:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسب احيانا بكون مع  و احيانا بكون ضد

مع او ضد الحسره على الماضي

----------


## بقايا الحب

ضد لانو الي راح راااااااااح

مع او ضد 

الضحك الزايد :Db465236ff:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه هبل كثير
مع او ضد النوم بالباص

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع أكيد ما برتاح الا انا بالباص 


مع اوضد الاكل كثير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد بعدين بيصير الك كرش كببيييييييير

مع او ضد العصبيه الزايده :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالنسبه ضد لاني عصبي شويه بحب اخففها أحسن 

مع اوضد انك تلاقي ناس زوء يفهموك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكييييييييد مع وبشده كمان

مع او ضد الندم على شي راااااااااااح؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا  ضد لانو كان سوء أختيار طبعا 

مع او ضد البوح بكل أسرارك لشخص او إنسان بمجرد الشعور انو مقرب لك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد مع لانك رح ترتاح اذا حكيتله

مع او ضد الدخان؟؟ :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد مع لانك رح ترتاح اذا حكيتله
> 
> مع او ضد الدخان؟؟


كنت بدخن بس تركتو لأسباب عدة هسه ضده أكيد عشان التدريب 

مع او ضد الحب العميق بطريقه الكتمان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه احيانا الكتمان بيخلي الواحد يطق من جوا ويفقع

مع او ضد السكوت عن الغلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد السكزت عن الغلط

مع او ضد الكلام الذي لا مغزى له

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد و مع بنفس الوقت 

ضد او مع الانسحاب من المنتدى ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد بكل معاني الكلامات

مع او ضد الصراحه بشكل عام

----------


## شمعة امل

مع الصراحه اكيد 

ضد او مع شي بيسموه "الكذبه البيضاء " ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

لأنه ما في اشي اسمه كذبة بيضا

مع او ضد الاصرار على رأي خاطئ

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد بالطبع 

ضد او مع السهر للصبح ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
ضد او مع الاسلوب الاستفزازي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ضد

ضد او مع الحياه بقلب طيب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد تشوف الناس بتغلط بحقك وانت ساكت

----------


## شمعة امل

الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس 
يعني ضد 

ضد او مع الثقة الزائده بالناس ؟

----------


## anoucha

ضد
ليش هييييييك؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد انا ضد ليش هيك لانه الهيك بيتصلح بدون ليش

ضد او مع الانتحار؟؟ :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد الانتحار لانو أكبر ضعف 


مع او ضد اانتظار لفترة طويله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد ضد لانه كمان اكبر ضعف

مع او ضد الواقع؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
ضد او مع تلعب بالطابه (الكره على قولتكو )

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه مش صغيره حتى العب بالكره
ضد او مع الفلسفه الزايده؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد لانها بتعصبني لما ماتكون بمحلها 

مع او ضد انك تشعر انك وحيد بهل عالم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد ضد لانه الواحد اذا كان وحيد بيموت لمجرد شعوره بالوحده
اكبر مثال انا بدي افقع لانه المنتدى فاضي

مع او ضد كره شخص حبيته ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد مستحيل حاليا لاني مل لحقت أحبو لأكرهو صح 

ضد او مع التسرع بإتخاذ قرار بمجرد لحظة عصبيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لكن الشخص احيانا ما بيمسك نفسه وبيتسرع فبل ما يعد للعشره

مع او ضد الرجوع للخلف لمجرد انتكست مره وحده بالطريق؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد لاني خلص بدي انسى الماضي واطلع للحاضر والمستقبل 

ضد  او مع انك تحب شخص بس بعيد عنك ما تقدر تشوفو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع حتى لو كان بعيد لمجرد انك بتحبه رح تحسه انه قريب

مع او ضد انك تتدخل بخصوصيات انسان حبيته؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش فاهم إنسان حبيتو أشياء تخضص محبتنا من باب الحيطة والحذر بس مع اما غير هيك ضد 

مع اوضد انك اتخبي إي عن إنسان حبيتو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه لازم يكون كل شي واضح من البدايه

مع او ضد بتحب المصلحه؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد الفراق وقت الشدة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
مع او ضد الدراسه

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد النسيان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع ليش هو الواحد فاضي يتذكر 
مع او ضد قلت الادب بالتعامل  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد

مع او ضد الخوف من موضوع تافه؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد حسب الموضوع 

مع اوضد الكتمان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد الهجر؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حاليا ضد ومستحيل 

مع او ضد السكوت للقدر والصدف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد الانانيه؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد الانانيه طبعا 

مع او ضد التطنيش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد
مع او ضد تعذب انسان نفسيا؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع
مع او ضد السكوت عن حقك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا 

مع او ضد اضيع فرصة حياتك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد اني اضيعها

مع او ضد تخبي حبك بقلبك ؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع 
احكيله بحبك  عشان يصير راسه قد طنجرة الضغط يعني 
 :Eh S(19): 
مع او ضد انك تخبي عل يلي تحبه ويصير عندك اسرار هو ما بيعرفها   :Icon8:  :Icon8:  :Icon8: 
 :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12):

----------


## هلا

اكيد لا .
اصلا ما بخلي شي وصار معي مابحكيه .



اذا لاحظتي انه شب يحبك و وين ما تروحي ينتبهلك بدون مايلحقك او يحكي معك   ونفس الشيء اصحابه واستمر  لفترة مش صغيره  مثل سنتين وفجأه بعد عنك  وصار يتجنبك مع انك بتعرفي انه مغرور مش خجول .
هل انت مع اوضد انه تسأليه ليش هيك صار ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مع 

لأنه من حق الانسان اني يعرف ما يحدث من حوله


مع او ضد الحب الخفي

----------


## شمعة امل

ضد 
نفس السؤال

----------


## بياض الثلج

ضد 

هل أنت مع نكش المخ أو ضده ؟؟ :SnipeR (57):

----------


## شمعة امل

كيف يعني ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كيف يعني ؟


يعني مع انو الواحد ينكش مخوا ع الثاني ولا لأ ؟؟؟  :Cool(1):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مع اذا كان نكش المخ عليكي يا بياض

مع او ضد انك تصارح اللي بتحبه بكل اشي مع العلم انك تخسره

----------


## شمعة امل

اذا متاكد انك رح تخسرو فلا تصارحو 

ضد او مع الحب بشكل عام ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مع الحب

مع او ضد الحياة بلا حب

----------


## شمعة امل

لا حياة بلا حب 
ضد او مع انك تحكي الصراحه في اوقات غير مناسبه وتكون وقاحه ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد خليها بوقتها افضل 

مع او ضد الرجوع لاطلال الماضي؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

مع 

نفس السؤال :SnipeR (34):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع لأن الماضي بالنسبة اللي حاضر 
مع او ضد الخيانه المشروعه

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد
مع او ضد غياب الاعضاء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه الجنه ما تنداس بدون ناس

مع او ضد تكمل الطريق مع كذااااااااااااااااب؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ضد يا جماعة مالكم ع الخيانة والكذب والخداع
ما في صدق احسان وفاء
مع او ضد السعادة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع السعاده

لسا في صدق بس عند بعض الناس مش كلها او حتى صدفه تلاقيه


مع او ضد السعاده على حساب تعاسه صاحب الك؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

مع لأنه هو الي جاب التعاسة اله  :Icon11:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد وبقوه

مع او ضد تخون انسان وانتا عارف انو لو عرف رح يتدمر؟؟

----------


## mylife079

اكيد ضد 

مع الوحده ولا ضدهاااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بحكيلك الصراحه والله معها 

مع او ضد الدموع الكذابه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

معها 
دموع التماسيح تفيد احياناً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا لا مع ولا ضد 

مع او ضد الحقاره ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

في بعض الاحيان مع
مع او ضد الحب الذي لا يأتي بعده زواج!!!!!!!!

----------


## تاج النساء

مع
مع او ضد العشق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد بلا حب بلا وجع قلب

مع او ضد تكسر راس واحد مطنشك؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

مع اكيد 


مع او ضد انك تنام وما تصحااااااااااااااا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد مع نرتاح ونريح


مع او ضد الجنان :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

مع  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63): 

مع او ضد العصبيه    :Bl (15):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لانه الواحد يطلعلو شخصيه ثانيه


مع او ضد الخوف؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع العصبيه انا شخصيا بحبها كثير 

مع اوضد انك تعيش غريب بالحياة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد ضد  مع انه حالنا هيك هالايام


مع او ضد الامل بشخص كذاب؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد اسئلو مجرب 

مع أو ضد الزواج المبكر للشباب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد بس لا تسألوني لاني مش مجربه

مع او ضد التعب؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ضد بس لا تسألوني لاني مش مجربه
> 
> مع او ضد التعب؟؟


أكيد مع 

ضد الحب من طرف واحد ولا مع ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (43):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد بكون بضحك على حالو 

مع او ضد الامل بلي بتحب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد الدموع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ضد:too_upset:
مع او ضد الاكل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع
مع او ضد الدراسة

----------


## ورده السعاده

مع


مع او ضد الحب بين البنت والشب؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد الخيال

----------


## ورده السعاده

مع

مع او ضد زواج البنت في سن متأخرة(فوق25)؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد الكره

----------


## ورده السعاده

ضد

مع او ضد الضرب؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد التملك

----------


## ورده السعاده

(حسب نوع التملك)

مع او ضد الصداقه بين البنت والشب؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد الحرية المطلقة

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*ضد
مع او ضد رومانسيه الرجل؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع
مع او ضد وضع غلطك على من امامك

----------


## ورده السعاده

ضد

مع او ضد الحزن؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

*مع و ضد حسب الموقف 

مع او ضد السكوت و الهدوء دايما *

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع
مع او ضد الحقد

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]ضد طبعا 

مع او ضد  التطنيش 

[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع

مع او ضد الكذب واللعب بمصير البشر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد الجبروت والتسلط

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مع بس أحيانا
ضد أومع تدخين البنات

----------


## جوليانا

*ضد
مع او ضد الغيرة الزائدة*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا 

مع اوضد الخيانة المتعمدة

----------


## totoalharbi

ضد 
مع او  ضد االئعدة ع النت 6 باليوم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد المشي تحت الشتا

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع او ضد 
المشي تحت الشتا 
مين مابحب المطر والمشي تحته 
اكيد مع 

مع أو ضد 
الزواج التقليدي

----------


## احلام

ضد لان الزواج التقليدي يجعل العلاقة الزوجية كالوظيفة الحكوميه واجب لا اكثر بدون اي مشاعر حقيقية 

مع او ضد محاوله كُره من نحب حتى نحاول نسيانه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد لأنه الي بـ احب عمروو ما بيكره

مع او ضد ان تحُب شخص يحب غيرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع أو ضد 
تحب شخص يحب غيرك 
ضد ولكن هي مشاعر واحاسيس صعب نتحكم فيها 

مع أو ضد
رجوع خدمة العلم ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع خلينا نخلص

مع او ضد الحياء لـ البنت؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الأصل في البنت خلق الحياء انو يكون موجود عندها ضمن ضوابط و امور شرعية .

مع أو ضد حجب المواقع الاجتماعية في الجامعات بحجة ان هذه المواقع غير تعليمية .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع لانه ما ظل حد بدرس اذا انوجدوو

مع او ضد التحكم بالبنت  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل شخص و إله خصوصية .. ف المفروض انو ما حد يتحكم بالتاني .

و الفتاه هي مكملة للشب 


مع أو ضد تطنيش المحاظرة جماعياً  ( متل ما انا عملت هلأ )

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ ضد

مع او ض شتم الدكتور لـ الطلاب  :Hah:

----------


## سنفورة

أكيد لأ :9ec73e7126: 

مع تناول الوجبات السريعة او ضد؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هالايام مع وبشده 

مع او ضد الفزلكه ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد مع 

مع او ضد حلف اليمين

----------


## سنفورة

لشي اللي بستاهل اما على الفاضي والمليان لأ

مع او ضد عمل المرأة؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع 

مع او ضد الهروب من حقيقتك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ضد طبعا 

مع او ضد الكذب عشان الهروب من شيء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد الغيرة

----------


## سنفورة

حسب ازا كانت غيرة بشكل ايجابي معها اما غيرة بالاشياء التافه  لالالالالالالا

مع او ضد تطنيش المحاضرات؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد طبعا

مع او ضد العنصرية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

احيانا ضد

مع  :SnipeR (15):  او ضده ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد الحماة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلااا والله ... اكيد مع  :SnipeR (47): 


مع او ضد الوقوف عند الماضي ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مع

مع الذهاب للسينما للفتيات او لأ؟[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:Sorry:  اكيد م بس يا حسرة مين بسمحلنا بالاحلام

مع اكل السمك او ضده؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مع

انت مع الحجاب الشرعي او ضده؟[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا مع نصه

يعني حجاب بس نص نص

انت مع تربية القطط او لأ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مع وبشدة

انت مع الرجيم ولا ضده؟؟[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد الرجيم

مع او ضد الحزن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد بس ما بطبق هالشي 

مع او ضد وجع الراس من التفكير ؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد وجع الراس من التفكير
مع او ضد السهر على النت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

احيانا ضد

مع او ضد الحب من طرف واحد ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

لا مع ولا ضد 

مع او ضد الفتنه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد

مع او ضد التفكير بإنسان غلط بحقك كثيررررر ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد النوم الكسول؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ضد 
مع او ضد الوجبات  السريعة

----------


## &روان&

*وسط
مع او ضد قول الحقيقة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد المغامرة  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

مع بحدود الضد

مع او ضد الكلام الملون ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد الخجل

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

مع 

مع او ضد الغبا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد البكى

----------


## (dodo)

مع 
مع او ضد الضحك المفرط

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد 
مع او ضد الغربه عن الوطن؟

----------


## احمد امين

ضد
ضد او مع سماع الاغاني مع الدراسه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد لاني مابركز 

مع او ضد الصراخ  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد بكرهه كتير

مع او ضد التدخل بينك وبين صديقيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 
المزاجيه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد العتمة وانت نايم

----------


## عبدالعزيز

ضد
مع ولا ضد الانفصال عن الاهل والاعتماد على الذات

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع
مع او ضد الانعزال

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مع

مع ولا ضد..سفر المرأة للسياحة بمفردها[/align]

----------


## &روان&

*ضد
مع والا ضد الحب عن طريق النت*

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

مع
مع أو ضد بعد عن الحبيب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد اعدم الاكل بحجة الفراق  :Bl (1):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center][align=center]مع

مع او ضد زيارات الجارات الصباحية؟ :Si (5): [/align][/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]مع مع مع 

بموت عليها خصوصي بالعطلة 

مع او ضد الأسئلة الكتيرة[/align]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد 

مع او ضد المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]مع

مع أو ضد سكن الزوجة في بيت حماها بغرفة؟؟[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد التحيز الى الصبي عن البنت

----------


## (dodo)

ضد اكيد 
مع او ضد دلع البنات

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع شو حلو الدلع

مع او ضد القسوة مع الفتاة ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد (الكلمة الحلوة بطلع الحية من وكرها)

مع او ضد الاستيقاظ باكرا من الفجر؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع لانه بظل صاحية ما بستيقظ

ضد او مع عدم الاحترام  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع للناس اللي بتستاهله :SnipeR (37): 

مع أو ضد التعصب العنصري لدولة أو دين؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لـ دولة لأ بس لـ دين أكيد الاسلام

مع او ضد التسوق  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع مع مع مع مع مع

مع أو ضد المسلسلات التركية المدبلجة؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع بس مو كتير  :Frown: 

مع او ضد الولع بفنان معين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد

مع الفلسفة الزايدة؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع التصنع

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد وشدة

مع او ضد الازدواجية الفكرية؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع أو ضد الفقر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الفقر مو عيب و لا حرام 

بس الواحد فينا لازم يشتغل ويتعب لحتى ما يكون عالة على غيرة ..

والواحد فينا لازم يحكي الحمد لله على كل حال .

مع أو ضد : الزواج المتأخر للفتاه أو الشاب ..؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع أو ضد الحمل بعد الزواج مباشرة وإنجاب الأطفال؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بالنسبة للحمل .. ما بقدر احكي فيو .. لانو كلشي من الله مليح .. و أصلا الاطفال زينة الدنيا .. وانا عفكرة بحب الصغار كثير . 

مع او ضد غلاء المهور ..؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد بكفي انه البنت هي الغالية وبكنوز الدنيي

مع او ضد سماع الاغاني؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شوفي اذا بدك الصحيح .. الاغاني حرام .. بس شو بدنا نعمل إنبلينا فيها .. 

مع أو ضد : الاستهزاء بالناس وعدم إحترامهم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد، شو بحب أحترم الناس مرات ما بتزبط معنا ما في حد كامل بس في الي بقصد أو ما بقصد

مع او ضد الانعزال والوحدة؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد .. لانو انا من طبعي أكون إجتماعي وما بحب الوحده و الإنعزال و الإنطواء ..

مع أو ضد فكرة ثقافة العيب لدى الشباب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أنا ضد لأانه الشب بشتغل اي أشي مش ما بشتغل زبال او كنترول باص خوفا من انه يشوفني حدا بشتغل اي اشي المهم اكون قد حالي

مع او شد الخمار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع الخمار .. اذا كانت البنت متعوده عليه .. بس ما بحب اجبر بنت على لبس الخمار .

انتِ مع او ضد  ( الموضه ) للفتبات .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بكذب احيانا مع

مع او ضد الفلسفة والتهكم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بحب النقاش و الحوار .. بس مو انو تصل لدرجة الفلسفه الزايدة .

وانتِ .. بتحبي الفلسفه .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بكرهها بس لازمة مع حياتنا كتير

مع او ضد الاجتماعات العائلية؟

----------


## حبيبة نايف

مع الإجتماعات العائلية وبقوة

مع أو ضد كيد النساء؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ضد كيد النساء 
مع او ضد المشروبات الغازية

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد

مع الاعتذار أو ضده؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع اذا كان مبرر و مش جوبنه

مع ولا ضد الدراسة بالجامعة ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع ومع ومع ..

مع ولا ضد القطة بالبيت؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

اكيد ضد

مع ولا ضد العمل بدون شهادة (صنعة) ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع لانه الشغل مو عيب المهم يكون شريف وحلال

نفس السؤال

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع ولا ضد العمل بدون شهادة (صنعة) ؟؟
مع .. بزمنا الحالي الشهادة سلاح لكن لا تعتبر وسبلة لنشتغل فيها .. والشغل مو عيب بالعكس بدل على العزيمة وقوة الشخصية المهم يكون حلال 


مع أو ضد 
التعليم الإلزامي ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع

مع او ضد تحكم الحماة بكنتها؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع او ضد
 تحكم الحماة بكنتها؟؟
ضد التحكم ومع التفاهم 
المفروض بالحياة الزوجية الاستقلالية وتحكم الأهل وتدخلهم يعتبر من أهم الأسباب المؤديه للطلاق

مع أو ضد

نشر الوعي السياحي في المدارس

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع 

حلو الطالب يتعرف على بلده

مع او ضد السكوت عن آلام الرقبة؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع أفضل من الام القلب

ضد او مع الوداع؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اذا كان لابد من الوداع مع
مع او ضد  الاعتراف بالاخطاء

----------


## (dodo)

ضد 
مع او ضد الوحدة

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع لأنها بالنسبة الي عبارة عن متنفس من العالم و الذئاب الي عايشين بينهم

مع ولا ضد الدراسة بالجامعة ؟.؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع وبشدة

مع أو ضد الإنحيازلأحد الوالدين دون الأخر ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

حسب الوضع ههههههه بمزح اكيد ضد 
مع ولا ضد الوزن الزائد

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله بما اني من اصحاب الحجوم الصغيرة و اتمنى انه يكون عندي "كرش وجاهة" فأنا مع

مع ام ضد مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي مثل فيسبوك و تويتر و و  ... ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع

مع أو ضد لبس الفتاة للبنطال مع غطاء الرأس (اللباس الشرعي الغير كامل) ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اكيد ضد
مع او ضد عمل البنت

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع أو ضد الفراق

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابتصور في حد مع الفراق 

مع أو ضد 
تعدد الجنسيات ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع أ و ضد الموت

----------


## دموع الغصون

الموت علينا حق بس بطبيعتنا البشريه بنكره الموت وبنخاف منه 

مع او ضد 

العنصريه الدينية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد  "انتمي لدين الاسلام واحترم الاديان الاخرى كما علمنا رسولنا الكريم"

مع أو ضد الاستعباد

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد

مع او ضد السهر لساعة متأخرة للبنت برا البيت بدون محرم؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اكييد ضد 
مع او ضد نوم الفتاة خارج المنزل يعني عند الاقارب؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسب الاقارب..لو عم أو خال وعندهم بنات من عمرها بسمح لو غير هيك أبداً ما بسمح وبتاتاً

مع أو ضد ارسال بطاقات تهنئة بقدوم رمضان عن طريق ال هواتف الخلوية؟؟

----------


## &روان&

مع وضد حسب الوضع
مع او ضد العزايم في رمضان؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع وبشدة..بحب أعزم وبحب أنعزم  :Smile: 

نفس السؤال..

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع أو ضد العزايم برمضان 
أكيد مع لأنه الهدف من هالشهر العبادة والتواصل وصلة الارحام 
هو شهر الخير وشهر مبارك 

مع أو ضد 
النوم في نهار رمضان

----------


## Sc®ipt

لا انا مع و من النوعية الي بسحب بالنوم لوقت متأخر بالنهار مثل بعد العصر او قبل المغرب بشوي

نفس السؤال ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع أو ضد المسلسلات الرمضانية؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد المسلسلات بشكل عام .. وبالاصل غير متابعة

مع ولا ضد القطايف المقلية؟؟

----------


## &روان&

لا اكيد ضد لانو انا ما بحبو
مع أو ضد  وجود اكتر من صنف من الاكل على  الافطار

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد.. يعني سلطة ورز وطبخة مع الرز كفاااااااااااية

وانت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع أو ضد التسول

----------


## (dodo)

ضد
مع او ضد السهر في رمضان لوقت متأخر

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع ....

مع ام ضد افطار العاملين بالأعمال الشاقة في رمضان مثل (خباز , طوبرجي , حداد , عتال ....)

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد .. يصبروا ولهم الأجر مضاعف انشالله (الأجر على قدر المشقّة)

مع ولا ضد الاكل قبل النوم مباشرة ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ضد 
مع ولا ضد متابعة المسلسلات في رمضان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد ..أنا اصلا ما بحب المسلسلات حتى بغير رمضان

مع ولا ضد ألعاب الفيس بوك؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد  التعصيب في رمضان؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد برمضان وبغيره كمان  :SnipeR (54): 

مع أو ضد المزح الثقيل؟؟

----------


## &روان&

اكييييييييييييد ضد
مع او ضد الضحك الكتير؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بحب الضحك وكتيييييييييييييييييييير

مع أو ضد التسبيح على المسبحة؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد انا بحب اسبح على اصابعي
مع او ضد الطبخ كل يوم في رمضان؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله مع ما بحب البايت  :Frown: 

ضد أو مع السباحة؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد 

مع او ضد الرياضيات ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد الافطار لوحدك؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضــــــــــــد

مع او ضد الالم .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع لانه اتعودت عليه

مع او ضد الكذبة البيضة؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد

مع او ضد السمبوسك على الفطور؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

مع لانه زاكي بس مو كل يوم 
مع ولا ضد انو تروح تتمشى بعد الفطور ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع وبشدة  :Smile: 

مع ولا ضد السلطة الخضراء (اللي أغلب مكوناتها ورقيات متل الخس والجرجير والبقدونس والنعنع..الخ)؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد الدموع"؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع ,, لأنها بتغسل القلوب 

مع ام ضد الدراسة الجامعية ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد التجسير؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

ضد و ضد و ضد و هاد الموضوع عاملي قلق بالبيت
ابوي بده اياني اكمل و انا حاط رجلي بالحيط و متنح و مش قابل

نفس السؤال ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد الانتقاد

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع الإنتقاد البنّاء (يعني مش الفلسفة الزايدة ع الفاضي)

مع ام ضد العصائر الأشكال الألوان برمضان ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد؟
وانت؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد 

وانت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جاوبت

مع أو ضد العدوان والتحكم بمشاعر الاخرين؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد 

مع أو ضد نعمة النسيان .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع بس شكلها مفقوده من عندي ..!
مع او ضد قتل مشاعر الاخرين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد نعمة النظر؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع 


مع او ضد تبادل المشاعر الطيبة والنبيله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع
مع أو ضد المغفرة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع .. لانه مثل ما بيحكوا .. العفو عند المقدرة .

وانتِ مع او ضد التسامح .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

التسامح هو غفران

مع او ضد اللعب مع الاطفال وانت كبير؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع .. عاااااااادي ..

مع او ضد الكذب.؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد ولكن هذا ما يلزمنا الأن في واقع البشرية

مع او ضد الحزن المُكثف؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ضد .. يجعل منا غير قادرين على اكمال الطريق مع الاخرين ..

مع او ضد التفكير بذكرياتك ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد بس لا بد منها احيانا

مع او ضد النكد من احد الوالدين؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد...لانه الاب والام لا نستطيع وصفهما بكلمة من شدة الحب!
مع او ضد الحب قبل الزواج؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع

مع او ضد الزواج الغصب؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد ضد ..

مع او ضد .. الغياب المستمر .؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

اكييييييييييييييد ضد
مع او ضد الزواج خلال الدراسة؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الصراحه ضد لاني شايف وضع اكمن وحده من صاحباتي ..

مع او ضد الامل بشي مستحيل.؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد التهكم

----------


## بيلسان

التهكم!! لا اكيد ضد من شكل الكلمه بتوحيلك بشي بخوف
مع او ضد دراسه البنت فالخارج؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مع
مع او ضد الكلام العشوائي

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد طبعا
مع او ضد ما يقوله الحاقد ليث الشبيلات ؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليث الشبيلات

انا مش معوو بصراحة بس في شغلات صح

وانت؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لما اعرفوا بالاول ..

مع او ضد " النهايات الحزينه "؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد بس احيانا الظروف تجبرنا على النهاية

مع او ضد الفيس بوك؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد

مع او ضد الضحك بصوت عالي؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

> ضد
> 
> مع او ضد الضحك بصوت عالي؟


ضد

مع او ضد لعبة الشده "البوكر"؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد الحُزن؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد تفسير الاحلام؟

----------


## shams spring

*مع
مع او ضد زواج الاقارب ؟*

----------


## بيلسان

ضد
مع او ضد المسلسلات التركيه؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

*ضد

مع او ضد برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس الذي يبث على الجزيرة؟*

----------


## shams spring

مع وبشدة 
مع او ضد علاقات الشباب ما قبل الزوج؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد قناة الحقيقة الدولية؟

----------


## shams spring

*ضد
مع او ضد الجلوة العشائرية ؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد قناة افلام الرعب؟ :Eh S(5):

----------


## shams spring

*مممممممم بصراحة مع وضد بنفس الوقت هههههه
مع او ضد شراء الفيزا لأداء الحج ؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ضد
مع او ضد التمتع بالحج

----------


## دموع الغصون

أمور الدين مافي مجال للنقاش فيها لكون معها أو ضدها 


مع أو ضد 


منح  الثقه لحكومة " عون الخصاونة "

----------


## Sc®ipt

*انا مع لأني مقتنع تماما انه ما في اصلاح بيجي بشهر او شهرين زي ما بدهم نوابنا و شعبنا ,, بنظري الحكومة لازم تاخذ وقتها لحتى تقدر تعمل اشي من خطة الإصلاح و انا بتوقع انها حكومة عون الخصاونة بتقدر بس بدها نعطيها فرصة و وقت كافي
مع ام ضد

شراء مشاريع التخرج الجاهزة ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أول شي أبدعت بردك ياريت كل شبابنا العربي يفكر متلك من ناحية هالموضوع ، الإصلاح بده وقت وأنا معك برأيك 100% 

بالنسبه لمشاريع التخرج الجاهزه 

أنا ضدها يعني درست اقل شي تلات سنوات ونص و مو قادر تعمل مشروع بسيط لكان لافيك ولا بدراستك 

مع أو ضد 

ازدواج الجنسية للمسؤولين ؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*شكرا دموع الغصون على اجابتك الي عنجد هي الي بتفش الغل ,, وانا من زمان رأيي مثل رأيك بخصوص مشاريع التخرج ,, بصراحة همه بكونوا فرحانين بالتخرج و انا بكون ببكي عليهم 

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك ...

انا ضد ازدواج الجنسية ,, و ازدواج الجنسية بنظري هو امتحان للمسؤولين و اختبار قدرتهم و انتمائهم لبلدهم ,, انا ما بقول انه الي بحمل جنسية ثانية ما بحب بلده لكن هاد الموضوع بالنسبة للمسؤولين هو حساس , يعني بتوقع المسؤول الي بتخلى عن اي جنسية مهما كانت عشان يكون متفرغ لخدمة بلده هو انسان على قدر من الثقة و بقدر يحمل مسؤولية شعب ,, اما الي الي بتخلى عن الحقيبة الوزارية مثلا او المنصب عشان يحافظ على جنسية اجنبية بتوقع انه غير مؤهل لأنه يحمل مسؤولية شعب و منصب و التخلي عن هاد المنصب هو بمثابة اعتراف صريح منه انه ما بقدر يحمل مسؤولية هاد المنصب ,, بصراحة الموضوع كثير معقد و مش بهاي السهولة انه نحكي فيه بس هاد الي طلع معي ...

مع ام ضد
انشاء مفاعل نووي في الأردن ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*سكربت رأيك مو طبيعي انا معك برأيك وجهة نظر تستحق الاحترام 
بالنسبه للمفاعل النووي انا مع مافي حد احسن من حد الاردن بلد قوي بالرغم من محدودية امكاناته وين الغلط ازا كانت عندنا الكفاءة و القدرة بما يتناسب مع الوضع العام 

مع أو ضد 

نعيد نفس السؤال 





*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_أنا مع  لأسباب كثيرة منها
توفير الطاقة المناسبة ولها عدة استعمالات 
المفاعل النووية السليمة التي نستفيد منها 
التيار الكهربائي  طويل الأمد وتغني عن الطاقة البديلة 
مثل الرياح والماء في توليد الطاقة 

أنت مع  انضمام الأردن لمجلس التعاوني الخليجي 
أو ضد 

_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع إذا اله منفعة وضد إذا رح يعمل مشاكل

نفس السؤال*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع ، مصالح مشتركة للطرفين 

مع أو ضد 

مقولة* " الغاية تبرر الوسيلة "*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد لأنه اذا غايتي اعيش مش شرط تكون وسيلتي السرقة

مع ام ضد
اغلاق محتوى المواضيع و المشاركات عن الزوار و اتاحتها للأعضاء*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 
الهدف الأساسي هو نشر المنفعه و الفائدة ، شو بدي أنا بعضو بسجل لياخد موضوع أو معلومة ويطلع ، الهدف أكسب أكبر قدر من الزوار و الأعضاء بشكل فعال ومفيد و نتائج إيجابية 

مع أو ضد 
كثرة عدد المشرفين و الإداريين و تشارك المسؤولية ؟؟

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع لأنه المشاركة أساس النجاح

وأنتَ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

رياضة كرة القدم للنساء ووجود فريق نسوي ؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد

مع او ضد تكوين أفرقة أي مجموعات؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مجموعات شو بالزبط ؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أي مجموعات "التعليم ، العمل ، الرياضة ، الانتظار ، الأعتصام"*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع بس حسب الهدف من المجموعات ، لأنه على الأغلب رأي الجماعة بكون أقوى و أقرب إلى الصواب و مسموع 


مع أو ضد 


المواضيع المتجددة في المنتديات ؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أنا مع انه ينزل شي جديد واقرأ وأستفيد
بس انه أنزل لأ انا بحب أنزل شي مميز ويكون الي مزاج للتنزي وفكرة غريبة

مع أو ضد الأوسمة بـ المنتدى؟؟

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع ، يعني بتشجع الأعضاء و بتحفزهم 

مع أو ضد 

تكون مدة المحاضره أكتر من ساعتين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد

مع أو ضد الدخان*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

الدروس الخصوصية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع عند الحاجة

مع او ضد العتمة؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 

مع أو ضد 

تطنيش المحاضرات الممله*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد، لازم احضر لأاخذ علامة توب بالمشاركة

مع او ضد الجامعات الخاصة؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

منع التدخين في الأماكن العامة ؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا ضد التدخين في الأماكن العامه لانومابصيرنزعج الأخرين بالدخان ونأثر على صحتهم بشكل سلبي .

مع او ضد : المشاجرات و العنف يلي قاعد بصير بالجامعات  بين الشباب

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع او ضد 
فرض عقوبات على الطلاب المتسببين بالمشاجرات داخل الحرم الجامعي ؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع 

مع او ضد النظرة السلبية للمرأه المطلقة في المجتمع .

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 
لأنه هالموضوع نصيب ، ومعرضه أي بنت للطلاق 


مع أو ضد 

رفع الصفوف المختلطه في المدارس الحكومية للصف السادس ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد
لأنه والله خطر

ضد أو مع قمع الانثى*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اكيد ضد ,, يعني مين المجنون الي بده يكون مع قمع الأنثى الي هي امه و اخته و عمته و خالته و ,, ,, الخ

مع ام ضد شهادة الدبلوم ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع 

لانو العلم ما بيتوقف على حد معين او على شهاده معينة .. في بعض الاحيان تكون شهادة الدبلوم وسيلة أسرع من شهادة البكالوريوس .

مع او ضد : بأنو تكون مادة العلوم العسكرية يلي تدرس في الجامعات مادة إجبارية وتدخل ضمن المعدل  لا انو تكون ناجح وراسب .

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مع

مع ام ضد
تفتيش طلاب التوجيهي قبل الدخول للإمتحان ؟؟*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_مع

مع أو ضد

الزواج المبكر 
_

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد

مع ام ضد
الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد

مع او ضد الامتحانات؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد مع

مع أو ضد
 حل مجلس النواب الحالي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد 

مع او ضد الانتهازية ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 
مع أو ضد 
التعصب بالرأي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد 

مع او ضد المجتمع الذكوري ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

إعادة هيكلة الرواتب للمتقاعدين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع 

مع او ضد الموسيقى الكلاسيكية؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد

مع أو ضد .. موضوع أن تطعن من أعز الناس إليك ..!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اكيد ضد 

مع او ضد الربيع العربي

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مع

مع أو ضد تدخل العسكري على سوريا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد التدخل الخارجي وكمان ضد التدخل العسكري الداخلي ضد المدنيين 

مع أو ضد المراجعة الدورية لطبيب الأسنان ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع

مع أو ضد 

كثرة الأغاني الوطنية  ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد ..

مع او ضد الـ skype ؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 


مع أو ضد 

الرحلات الجامعية الترفيهية

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد

مع أو ضد الكتابة بالعربيزي (al79n) ؟؟

----------


## shams spring

> مع 
> 
> 
> مع أو ضد 
> 
> الرحلات الجامعية الترفيهية


*
اكيـــد مع 

مع او ضد انظمام الشباب الى الاحزاب المختلفة بشكل رسمي ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد  :Frown: 

مع أو ضد الكتابة بالعربيزي (al79n) ؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد مع اني بعرف اقرأ و اكتب عربيزي بسهولة و بسرعة ,, بس بحسها محو للغة العربية

نفس السؤال ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد ، يا بتكتب عربي عربي أو انجليزي انجليزي 
يعني ما تشوه اللغتين مو هالانجاز تخلط كم حرف على كم رقم الانجاز تكون متمكن منيح من اللغتين وتحكي فيهم 
بتصور هاد نوع من الغزو الفكري ومحو وتشويه للغة العربية مثل  ماذكر سكربت 



مع أو ضد 


وجود جروبات أو بيجات للمنتديات على الفيس بوك ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع يمكن اسرع في النشر لانه الاغلب مابحب يدخل على المنتدى بالطريقه العاديه 

كم عمرك ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هههههههههههه صديقه اوك ( مع أو ضد ) كم عمرك 
عمري 21 


مع أو ضد 

هجرة الشباب للعمل بالخارج*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد .. ومن شو بشكي العمل بالداخل؟! 
من وجهة نظري الشغل على قفا مين يشيل بس بدك تلاقي شباب يرضى باللي ربنا قسمه !

مع أو ضد توظيف جسد المرأة لإغراض تجارية؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أكيد ضد


مع أو ضد 

المشاركة بندوات حوارية شبابية حول الأديان*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع 

مع أو ضد التعايش السلمي مع طوائف دينية غير طائفتك ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 


مع أو ضد 

اطلاق مسميات معارض ومؤيد على المواطنين ؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد ..

مع او ضد خروج البنات بعد المغرب من البيت لوحدهم ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد

مع ام ضد

الإستغناء عن السيارات الخصوصي و استخدام وسائل النقل العام ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد أكيد 
الي عنده سياره وقته بايده بكون مرتاح اكتر 


مع او ضد 

اخذ دورات بغير مجال دراستك كمعلومات عامة ونشاطات اضافية ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع 

لانو انا بحب اكون على معرفة بكافة الامور ..سواء اكان بتخصصي او غير مجال تخصصي ..



نفس السؤال :

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع ولنفس السبب معاذ 

مع أم ضد اللون الأسود لغرفة النوم؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد

لانو اللون الأسود غير مريح للعين وخصوصا في غرفة النوم ..

مع او ضد فكرة اخذ قيلولة بعد وجبة الغداء ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حسب ازا متقل بالاكل اكيد لازم بس ازا كان خفيف مابتصور بحتاج 


مع او ضد 

التفاؤل بـ عام 2012 ؟؟*

----------


## الوسادة

*أكيد مع التفاؤل 


مع بشار أو ضد بشار الأسد ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع سوريا مو مهم بشار 


مع أو ضد 

الأبراج

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد .. لانها نوع من انواع التكهن 

مع او ضد الإكثار من الجلوس على الانترنت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع ازا ما بأتر على شي تاني وين الغلط 


مع أو ضد 
فرض رقابة كاملة لمستخدمي الإنترنت تحت 18 سنه ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع .. لانو شبابنا يلي اعمارهم تحت الـ 18 عم يستخدموا الانترنت بصورة سيئة 

مع او ضد .. انك تلزق جنب الصوبة .. من البرد

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع وبشده 


مع أو ضد 

امتحان الكفاءة الجامعية

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مع و مع و مع
و من رأيي انه امتحان الكفائة لازم يكون اساسي

مع ام ضد

كثرة المنتديات العربية ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد

مع أم ضد الغزو عن طريق المسلسلات المدبلجة؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

إلغاء ثقافة العيب بكل طبقات المجتمع من النواحي الفكرية و الإقتصادية و الإجتماعية ...... الخ ؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع لانها بدت تأثر على الكل ..


مع او ضد العنف الجامعي .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

منح الجنسية لأبناء الأردنيات المتزوجات من غير الأردنيين 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ..

مع او ضد كلام الناس .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

الواجهات العشائرية*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احيانا مع ..

مع او ضد التعصب لعشريتك .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 

مع أو ضد 

وجود كليات لجامعة بعدة مراكز مختلفه يعني متل البلقاء وكلياتها  مع هيك تقسيمات ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع.. ممكن تسهل على الطلاب التنقل 

مع أم ضد لبس الخمار للمرأة ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا مع ولا ضد هالموضوع برجع حرية شخصية بس انا شخصياً ما بفضله 


مع أو ضد 

خدمة العلم 

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع 

مع أم ضد الإختلاط بغرض التعليم ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 


مع أو ضد 


الجمع بين الدراسة و الزواج ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع .. وانا جربت الدراسة مع الزواج وكان صعب شوي بس ممتع 

مع أم ضد طق الحنك على التلفون؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ..

مع او ضد صداقه البنت مع الشب .؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع

مع أو ضد الحُب من أول نظرة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا مع ولا ضد هالشي نصيب 


مع أو ضد 

الشرطة النسائية ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد

مع أو ضد الخوف من الامتحان*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد

مع ام ضد
الربيع العربي ؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد لانها صارت موضة

مع او ضد الربيع العربي؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كانت ثورات جوع و أصبحت ملطخة بأيادي أجنبية 
خريف عربي و ليست ربيع 
ضد 


مع أو ضد 

تسمية البوعزيزي شهيد ؟؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد طبعا

مع ام ضد
ايقاف التصدير لتخفيف الأسعار على المواطن ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد مع ، خيرنا ونحنا أولى فيه من غيرنا 


مع أو ضد 

تأجيل الإنتخابات البلدية ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مش مع او ضد حيادية حسب ما بناسب الاوضاع يتصرفوو

مع او ضد انك تغسل الميت*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع في حالة ما في حد يغسله غيري  :Bl (19): 

مع أم ضد ديتول يقتل 99.9% من الجراثيم؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد

مع او ضد بشار الأسد؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اكيد ضد

مع ام ضد
قيام حرب بين ايران و اسرائيل ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع  

مع أم ضد تكفير أهل السنة والجماعة  لـ ِ الشيعة؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*انا مع الدين الاسلامي ومش مع تكفير اي شخص لأانه عواقب التكفير وخيمة
انا ضدهم

مع أو ضد تعيش بحي لـ الكفار؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع .. "لكم دينكم ولي دين "

مع أم ضد تناول المسكنات بشكل دائم بدون مراجعة الطبيب ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع
مع أو ضد اشاعات انه القدافي عايش؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد لأنه مات و شبع موت

مع ام ضد انه البنت تسكن لحالها بعيد عن اهلها ؟؟*

----------


## sarah/

ضد
مع او ضد الزواج التقليدي؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مع 

لانو ما في احلى من الزواج التقليدي .. لانه نابع من عادات وتقاليد المجتمع .

مع او ضد السهر ع النت بعد الـ 12 في منتصف الليل .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ضد مش لأشي بس لاني بحب النوم بكير  :Smile: 

مع أم ضد برامج الطبخ على قناة فتافيت؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد في اشياء بتقرف

مع او ضد الحمية مشان تضعف؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد ..  ما أصلا انا من الأساس نحيف .. هههههه

وانت نفس السؤال ..؟ :Icon1:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مع مش لاني سمينة بس لاني بحف النحف وما بحب اسمن  :Smile: 

مع أم ضد وضع المناكير( طلاء الأظافر)  للإناث ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع بس مو وقت الصلاة ينمسح
مع او ضد الحكي بالباصات؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد .. لانو الحكي بالباصات يسبب الإزعاج أحيانا وصداع في الرأس .. وخصوصاً الحكي بصوت مرتفع .

مع او ضد العلاج بالأعشاب الطبيعية ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع لأنه كل شيء طبيعي أفضل بكتير وهو سنة عن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

مع أو ضد 

العناد و الإصرار على الموقف ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد ..

مع اوضد انك تكتب بحث للدكتور بخط ايدك ..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اذا لزم الامر مع ..

مع او ضد 3 امتحانات بنفس اليوم.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد حرام هيك مصيبه 

مع أو ضد 

عمليات التجميل دون هدف علاجي  ؟؟؟
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد .. بتظل خلقه ربنا احلى..!!

مع او ضد الانتظار .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد الي بده يجي يجي والي مابده الله معه 

مع أو ضد 

مقولة " الي فيه ما بخليه "*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد مش دايماً..

مع او ضد 
شبكه اورنج.؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع...

ضد أو مع زيادة الرواتب الشهر الجاي؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع الشعب أكل هوا
مع أو ضد 


تشعب العلاقات العائلية ؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع بس بحدود..

مع او ضد صمت الرجل الطويل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد ، كل شيء بالدنيا اله حدود

مع أو ضد 

معرفة الزوجين عن ماضي بعضهم بكل شيء ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ضد 



مع او ضد الزواج التقليدي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع

مع او ضد التكاسي؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ههههههههه مع مشان هالواحد ما يزعل
مع او ضد السرعة بالقيادة؟ :SnipeR (67):

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مبارح كنت مع اليوم ضد

مع ام ضد كثرة الدوريات على الطرق الخارجية ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع

مع او ضد احتفالات رأس السنه.؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع بس بالبيت انه جمعة عيلة يعني

مع الو ضد الألعاب النارية؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع
مع او ضد الابتسامه الكاذبه.؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضد

مع او ضد النوم في الصبآح والسهر ليلاً؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا مع ولا ضد كل حد وحريته وحسب شو متعود 


مع أو ضد 

الحروب الإلكترونية*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد  قنوات الافلام الاجنبية؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 

مع أو ضد 

السماح لطلاب المدارس بحمل الموبايل داخل الغرفه الصفيه*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اكيد ضد لأنه هالجيل ما بنعطى وجه

مع ام ضد

الإستغناء عن الكتب الورقية و استخدام (اللابتوب) لطلاب المدارس ؟؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مع

مع او ضد ضرب المعلم لـ الطالب؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ببعض الأوقات بحتاجو الطلاب 


مع أو ضد

الحرية المطلقة للفتاة العربية ؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد .. 

مع او ضد 

" ان نهايه الحب فراق.."*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد
مع أو ضد 

التشديد في المراقبة على طلبة التوجيهي ؟؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مع لانه في ناس بتنحت في ناس بتغش وبتوخذ دور اللي بتنحت :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*وين الخيارات؟؟

طيب راح اجاوب على اللي قبل .. 

انا مع ..

ضد أم مع التحيز لناس ضد ناس بالمنتدى ؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مع و بشدة لأنه قاعدين بنشوف بالجامعات كوارث مش طلاب

مع ام ضد

التشديد على الطلاب في مشاريع التخرج ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مع 

مع أم ضد قيادة المرأة للسيارة ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع ..

مع او ضد التسرع في القرارات .؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضـــــــــــــــد

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد
مع أو ضد 

الجديّة المطلقة  ؟؟


*

----------


## الوسادة

*ضد طبعا 


مع او ضد ال امممممممممم شو احكي شو احكي 


معام ضد الوجبات السريعة هههههههه حلو السؤال*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 
مع أو ضد 

قرار عدم فصل الطلاب بالمدارس الخاصة بسبب تراكم الرسوم المالية ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد

مع أم ضد 
المجتمع الذكوري ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

التقيد المطلق بالعادات والتقاليد ؟؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مطلق؟! طبعاً ضد !!

:: مع او ضد استخدام الكلمات الانجليزية عند التحدث؟؟ مثلاً كما يتحدّث شبابنا اليوم؟**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد استخدامها ومع معرفتها  

مع أو ضد 

وجود قوى عسكرية للاحزاب داخل الدولة ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد

مع أو ضد شراء ملابس من البالة؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 


مع أو ضد 


كثرة وكالات الانباء ؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مع اذا كانت رسمية و ضد اذا كانت الكترونية بحته و بدون مقر او ترخيص و الخ ,,,

مع ام ضد

كثرة المنتديات ؟؟؟*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ضدبصراحه أصبح عدد المنتديات يزداد بشكل يومي خصوصاً بعدما ان اصبح الحصول على موقع او منتدى امراً سهل جداً .. وبتكلفه مجانية من بعض الشركات .. والأن أصبحنا نرى عدد المنتديات يفوق عدد الأعضاء وكل عضو لديه موقع إن لم يكن معه موقعين !
لكن في الأخير لانجد الفائدة المرجوة ... سواء بضع اصدقاء يتبادلون المشاركات في المنتدى ليكررو نفس المواضيع وينقلونها من منتدى إلى منتدى ليس إلا .. 

لماذا لا نبحث عن التفكير الجديد والإبتكار .. ونبتعد عن القص لصق والتقليد الاعمى ؟ 

:: كل الإحترام للجميع ::
 



*هل انت مع او ضد الثقه الزائده بالنفس؟؟؟ *

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد .. لانها لما تكون زائدة بتقلب لغرور 

مع أم ضد أسعار المشتشفيات الخاصة اللي بالعلالي ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد

مع أو ضد 

ازدواجية الجنسية للمواطنين ؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد 

مع ام ضد الأشخاص اللذين يظهرون ئقافة وهم لا يملكونها ؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضـــــــــــد

وانت؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد ضد


 لانو الانسان لازم يتصرف ع طبيعتو بدون تصنع

*ذهاب الفتاه أو مجموعه من الفتيات وحدهن للسفرالى دولة اخرى*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد

مع أو ضد 

تشعب العلاقات والصداقات داخل الشبكة العنكبوتية ؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع بس حسب الصداقات

مع او ضد الموجة الثلجية الي ما اجت لحد الان؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد مع لانو االاردن الدوله فقيره فا قدوم موجات تلجيه لصالح الدوله

مع اوضد

*هل انت مع ضد استعمال الكلمات الاجنبية في حياتنا اليومية*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد وبشدة .. 

مع ام ضد صبغات الشعر ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

ضد طبعا 
مع ولا ضد فيس بوك 24 ساعة

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد ضد لانو انا مع تنظيم الوقت مو كل الحياه فيس بوك

مع ااو ضد 

*انت معا الحب ولا ضد*

----------


## (dodo)

مع وضد عادي ما بتفرق 
 مع ولا ضد شرب القهوة الكثير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ضد 

مع أو ضد .. تصرفاتك !!*

----------


## shams spring

*في اغلب الاحيان مع *  :Icon4: *

مع او ضد الثورة السورية ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد ردود افعالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 


مع أو ضد 

تغيير الاسماء مع بقاء نفس السياسة و الخطط ؟؟؟**
*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ضد لانو لازم تغير سياسه 

*مع او ضد زواج الاقارب ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 


و انت ؟؟*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ضد 


*
هل انت مع التبني الى سن 15 ام ضد ??*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أنا ضد التبني لكن مع كفالة اليتيم 



مع أو ضد 

بأن الإنترنت سلاح ذو حدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اي انا هيك اقصدي

هلا مافي شي بدنيا كامل كل شي فيها حسنات و *سيأت* 

مع اوضد

هل أنت مع أو ضد من يقول ان الحب يتلاشي من بعد الزواج ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد

مع او ضد فكرة تنمية الافكار الإبداعية  لدى الشباب .

----------


## مادلين

مع 
مع او ضد الحب من اول نضرة

----------


## إن الله يراك

مـــــــــــــــــــــع

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع 

مع اوضد ان ترجع لحبيبك الأول .. كونه ماخذ مكانة كبيرة بقلبك*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع 

وانـــــــــت؟

----------


## (dodo)

لا مش مع 
مع ولا ضد  الاكل الجاهز

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا مع ولا ضد 

مع او ضد 


تشكيل لجان نيابية للتحقيق بملفات الفساد ؟؟؟


*

----------


## إن الله يراك

اكيد مع 

مع او ضد الثورة العربية الكبرى؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 

مع أو ضد 

تعدد الاتجاهات الفكرية داخل اطار المجتمع الواحد ؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

اكيد مع

مع او ضد  اتباع الموضة ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع بما بتناسب مع ستايل اللبس 



مع أو ضد 
دخول المرأة للقوات المسلحة ؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا مع دخول المرأه للقوات المسلحه .. لأنها عنصر أساسي ومهم فـ* *للمراة دور كبير في بناء المجتمع والنهضه الشامله في سبيل التطوير والنماء والرفاهيه**
**
اثبتت الفتاه الاردنيه في القوات المسلحه كفاءتها في العمل بامانه واحتراف عاليين وذلك من خلال القيام بواجباتها الوطنيه سواء في مجال التمريض او التعليم او التوجيه المعنوي او الهندسي او الطبي وفي جميع المجالات**

وأَنتْ .. هَلْ تُسامِحَ من أراد بِكَ شراً ومكراً 
**

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا لا ما بسامح وخاصة لو كانت بنت 


مع او ضد الضرب بالمدارس ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

اكيد ضد

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ببعض الأحيان مع 
هيك جيل بده ضرب لأنه باخر فترة ضاعت هيبة المعلم والتعليم والجيل نحرف وصاع 


مع أو ضد 


المدارس المختلطة ؟؟

*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضـــــــــــد

وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع


مع أو ضد 

قرار إصدرا جواز سفر للمرأة دون موافقة زوجها ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد .. حقوق على الفاضي

مع او ضد 

الصراحه لدرجه الوقاحه.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد

مع او ضد 

امتحانات المستوى للطلبة المستجدين ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع بس بدون واسطات..

مع او ضد كثره الكتب المدرسيه.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 

.
.
.


و أنت ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد التفكير العميق؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 


مع أو ضد 


كترة البيجات بالفيس بوك ؟؟*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع

وانـــــــــــت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد ، حسب الهدف


مع أو ضد 


التدخل العسكري بسوريا ؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

اكيد مع

انت؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع  او ضد 
توجيهي هاي السنة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع 

مع اوضد

انك تنطعن وتنجرح من اقرب الناس إلك .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ضد 
مع او ضد
كثرة  مسامحة من تحب على الرغم من كثر اخطائه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اذا بحبه اكيد رح اسامحه .

وانت ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 


مع أو ضد 


كثرة الصداقات ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا بحب اكون اجتماعي كثير .

لكن مش كل واحد ضحك بوجهك صار صاحبك .


وانت شورأيك بالموضوع  ؟؟
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا ضد تشعب العلاقات 



مع أو ضد 


اكثار من كلمة " Delete " بحياتنا ??*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد

مع اوضد اتباع الموضه وكل ماهو جديد بعالم الازياء .

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد ، ازا كان لمجرد الاتباع بس 



و أنت ؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع بس بشرط انا اتحكم بموضة لبسي مو الموضة تتحكم بحياتي

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نفس الشي .. انا يلي بتحكم بطبيعة لبسي ,, 

متى اخر مرة زرت فيها لواء الكورة ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مو مزكره إزا زرت مناطقها كلها لكن برقش من ضمنهم صح معاذ على اي حال هديك المنطقة من تلات سنوات زرتها 


مع أو ضد 

الشهادات العلمية المستوردة - روسيا ... الخ - ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *مو مزكره إزا زرت مناطقها كلها لكن برقش من ضمنهم صح معاذ على اي حال هديك المنطقة من تلات سنوات زرتها 
> 
> 
> مع أو ضد 
> 
> الشهادات العلمية المستوردة - روسيا ... الخ - ؟؟*


*مزبوط حكيك .. الله الله عليكِ  يا برقش .. صحيح انا مش ساكن بالكورة لكن لازم ازورها شي كل شهر مره .

ضد  وبرفض هـ الموضوع  بشده  

مع او ضد انك تمشي بالشارع لما تكون الدنيا ضباب كثيف .. شعور رائع .



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*والله يا معاذ لو مشي معك لاحفظ أربد بكل ألويتها على فكره ماعرفت إنه برقش تحت مسمى لواء الكوره إلا اليوم لاستعنت بـ بابا

أكيد مع المشي بالضباب وتحت المطر مافي أروع من هيك بس كمان ماتكون مريض وتعبان وترجع تنكد بدل الانبساط 



و أنت مع أو ضد نفس السؤال*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع

مع او ضد الفلسفة الزاااااااااااايدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (98):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *والله يا معاذ لو مشي معك لاحفظ أربد بكل ألويتها على فكره ماعرفت إنه برقش تحت مسمى لواء الكوره إلا اليوم لاستعنت بـ بابا
> 
> أكيد مع المشي بالضباب وتحت المطر مافي أروع من هيك بس كمان ماتكون مريض وتعبان وترجع تنكد بدل الانبساط 
> 
> 
> 
> و أنت مع أو ضد نفس السؤال*



يا ستي ان شاء الله بتتعرفي عـ اربد بكل مناطقها  و الويتها ..  :Eh S(20):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> مع
> 
> مع او ضد الفلسفة الزاااااااااااايدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ضد 

مع او ضد الغيره الزايده ..*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع وضد

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ضد و مع 
*
*شو الصفات يلي بتحبها ب حبيبك*

----------


## إن الله يراك

روحه المرحة شخصيته القوية طيبة قلبه حبه لوطنه ولدينه ونجاحه بحياته وطموحه الي دايما عالي وابتسامته وزعله

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ابتسامته التي لا تفارق محياه ..

فطنته ( ذكائه ) 

سحر عيونه 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ههههههههههههههه ياجماعة السؤال مع أو ضد 
شو ناوين تعملو انتو 
لهيك مارح جاوب على سؤالكو يعني اجت من الله بغير موضوع ههههههههههههههه


مع او ضد 

كثرة الوعود ؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد 

مع او ضد 

البرد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الآن ضد 

مع أو ضد 

ارتفاع المهور ؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد .. حرام عليكووو 

انتا شو رأيك بالانسان الفضولي ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اكيد ضده وبعتبره نموذج من الفاشلين لانه بحب يعرف كل شي بغير احساس بالاخرين.

مع او ضد الكذب الابيض.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الكذب كذب بكل ألوانه أكيد ضد 


مع أو ضد 


استشارة الآخرين بالأمور الشخصية بشكل دائم ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بشكل دائم يمكن ضد ..

مع او ضد 

التفكير بكلام الناس.؟*؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع 

يمكن اكون مع اذا كان بكلام الناس فيه فائده إلي .

مع او ضد 

انك تطلع على عجلون هسا وتلعب بالثلج الأبيض .
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد , لو تجي عجلون لعندي هلا ما طلعت من البيت 


مع أو ضد

الصبر لابعد حدود ؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع 

مع او ضد 

انك تنعجب بشخص لكن بدون ما تحكيله شعورك تجاهه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مابعرف 


مع أو ضد 

كثرة الاعمال الدرامية البدوية الأردنية ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله على الدراما البدوية ... بحبها كثير . 

مع 

وانت ... نفس السؤال . ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 

مع او ضد 

منع التدخين في الجامعات ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله انا بعاني من هاي الشغلات .. لاني ما بدخن 

لو بطلع بايدي مش بس بالجامعات بكل مكان لأمنعه 


مع او ضد انه صاحبك يجي عليك ع البيت بدون موعد ..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع .. اهم شي يجي


مع او ضد
مصاريف ما الها داعي.؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد ,, لانه ما إلها داعي


انتا مع او ضد  انه تظطر لتغيير عجل السيارة وخصوصا بالجو هاد ..

----------


## إن الله يراك

حاليا ضد بس بصير مع لما اجيب سيارة هع :Dance:  

مع او ضد التسرع بالحكم على الاخرين؟

----------


## (dodo)

مع 
مع او ضد طيبة القلب الزائدة

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد ومع

وانت؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ضد .. لانه احنا صرنا بزمن ما بتنفع فيه طيبة القلب مع الكل .

طيب شو رأيك اعزمك على فنجان قهوه ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

مع
مع او ضد
وين القهوة هههههههه
اضراب المعلمين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*والله انا استنيت كثير بس ما حدا إجا  وشربت القهوه لحالي .. ^_^ ..
***********************
**
ضد* 

*مع اوضد

تصحى كل يوم من الساعه 5  الفجر  وتكسب* *5 دنانير*

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع 
مع اني ما افهمت كيف

وانت؟

----------


## &روان&

*لا  النومة احسن من الخمس دنانير
مع او ضد  برنامج ارب ايدول؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ضد ضد ضد ضد 


وانت ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

اكيييييييييييييييد ضد
مع او ضد 
 انو يفصل النت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هههههههه .. وهاي بدها جواب .. أكيد ضد . 

مع او ضد انو الشخص يكون خدوم لكل الناس ..*

----------


## &روان&

ضد 
مع او ضد 
رد على رقم غريب ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع .. عادي ما فيها مشكله بالنسبة إلي . 

بكره  اي ساعه بدك تصحى ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

الساعة 12 او 1 الظهر
مع او ضد الصحيان بدري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع و ضد .. 

انا بصحى بكير بحكم شغلي ..

شو هواياتك المفضله  ...؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

الله يعطيك العافية
القراءة
مع او ضد 
قراءة الصحف من النت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع 


بس بحس بمتعه اكثر لما اقرأ الصحف على الطبيعه مع فنجان قهوه على الصبح .. وفيروز .

وانت ..؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

من الجريدة نفسها احسن  لانه بحب اخربش عليها
مع او ضد 
الاكل الجاهز يوميا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضد 

ما فيه بعد انو تطبخ وتعمل الاكل بأيدك .. 

وانت ..؟؟

----------


## &روان&

نص نص 
مع او ضد
المشروبات الغازية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ضد  ضد  ضد  ضد  ضد 


مع او  الفكر الــتــأملي و الإبـداعــي لــدى الــشــبــاب ..؟؟
*

----------


## &روان&

اكيييييييييد مع 
مع او ضد العمل التطوعي

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 

مع أو ضد 

اخذ دورات بغير مجال تخصصك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اكيد مع

مع او ضد الصداقه بين الجنسين.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 

مع أو ضد 

ورش العمل لطلاب المدارس ؟

----------


## &روان&

مع
مع اوضد
الجلوس لوحدك؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

مـــــع

انت؟

----------


## &روان&

مع ومع 
مع او ضد الاكل  والشرب لوحدك؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ضد 

مع او ضد  الشخص الذي يتدخل بشؤون الأخرين ..؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد وبشده بكره هيك نوعيات 



وأنت*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كمان ضد

مع او ضد الدوام كل الاسبوع.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

لا اكيييييييييد ضد
وانت؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مع 


مع أو ضد 


كثرة الكويزات ؟؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حسب مدرس الماده.. مع

مع او ضد

حضور المباريات.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لمجرد التسلية والتشجيع مع 

مع أو ضد 

كثرة القنوات الاخبارية ؟

----------


## (dodo)

ضد ضد ضد  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): 
مع او ضد كثرة المسلسلات التركية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 


مع او ضد 


تعدد الهوايات وتنوعها*

----------


## &روان&

مع
مع او ضد 
طلعة الاصحاب سواء بنات او شباب؟

----------


## shams spring

*لا مع ولا ضد كل مين حر بحاله 

مع او ضد الشغل بغير شهادتك ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

ضد لانه في ناس بتتعب وبتدرس وتعمل المستحيل لحتى تحصل على شهادة وبالاخير ما بتلاقي  شغل 
وانت ؟

----------


## shams spring

*مع ... لازم الواحد يشتغل باي مجال ... بس الافضل يكون في مجال تخصصه  .... وهاد الشي صعب حاليا 



مع او ضد ..... الرحلات المدرسية لطلبة المرحلة الاساسية ؟؟*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مع , الرحلات لكل الفئات ولكل فئه عمريه رحلاتهم المناسبه لعمرهم .. 

مع او ضد .. الثورات العربيه ؟!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 

هيئة مكافحة الفساد الحالية ؟؟؟*

----------


## مادلين

مع 
مع اوضد الحزب الاسلامي

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع لكن بنظام

وانت؟

----------


## مادلين

طبعا ضدهم ........

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

كترة الدمج و الفصل بالبلديات ؟؟

----------


## مادلين

مع

مع او ضد عرب ايدول

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد وبشده  


و أنت مع أو ضد هيك برامج   ؟؟

----------


## مادلين

طبعا ضد لانو كلو تقليد بتقليد 

مع او ضد الحب من اول نضرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

حسب الشخص لا مع ولا ضد 


مع أو ضد 


الهوس الكبير بسماع الأغاني ؟؟؟

----------


## مادلين

مع  وبقوة لاني وحده منهم بموت ع الاغان

مع او ضد التربية الحديثة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا ضد مسميات تربية حديثة وقديمة ومع التربية الصالحة والصحيحة 


مع أو ضد 

تحليل الشخصية عن طريق الرسومات والصور*

----------


## مادلين

ضد
مع او ضد الكذب

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد الحكم على الانسان عن طريق خطه؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


مع او ضد 

خصخصة المؤسسات ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد
هيكلة الرواتب؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع ازا كانت بزيادة مو بنقصان 

مع او ضد 

نقابة المعلمين ؟؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

مع اكيد لانو انا منهم
مع او ضد 
الاعتراف بالخطأ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*آها مس روان هون ياحرام بكره دوامكو - على اساس ما داومت انا اليوم بحكي بثقه - 
بالتوفيق يارب 



اكيد مع الاعتراف بالخطأ

مع أو ضد 

الضرب بالمدارس*

----------


## &روان&

الله يخليكي 
شايفة مس
لا اكيد مع بالنسبة الي هههههههه
مع او ضد  
الدوام بكرة بالبرد

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع أكيد عيشو الي عشناه 


مع أو ضد 

الدروس الخصوصيه ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههه
الله يسامحك بتموني 
مع لانها بتفيد اكتر
مع او ضد
دخول البنت في الجيش او الامن او الدرك...............الخ

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 


مع أو ضد

الاعتماد على المربيات في تربية الابناء ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد

مع او ضد التفرقة بين البنات والاولاد؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد
مع او ضد الاختلاط

----------


## إن الله يراك

ضد
مع او ضد اضراب المعلمين؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد

مع او ضد الكذب واللعب بمصير البشر

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد
التحكم  بالاخرين ؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد 

مع او ضد الاردن البلد البديل لفلسطين

----------


## إن الله يراك

اكيد ضد

وانت؟

----------


## مادلين

اشي اكيد ضد

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع أو ضد 

التعديل على قانون منح أبناء الأردنيات المتزوجات من غير الأردنيين الجنسية ؟؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد ضد ضد 

مع او ضد الاعادام في الاردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا لا مع و لا ضد الإعدام سواء بالأردن أو غيره يعني في أحكام دينية محددة للأعدام سواء كانت تطبق بالأردن أو لا 


مع أو ضد 

تفعيل دور ومشاركة المرأة الأردنية على مستوى العالم في الألعاب الرياضية؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 





مع والا ضد الاحزاب السياسية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 


و أنت ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت مع لما كنت مشترك بحزب 
بس صرت ضد لما اكتشفت انو مجرد مناسف وعزايم وتربية الكروش 




مع او ضد  قانون خلع الزوج

----------


## مادلين

ضد 
مع او ضد الاردن البلد البديل لفلسطين

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد لا 


مع او ضد  الربيع العربي

----------


## (dodo)

مع
مع او ضد تأجيل موعد اعلان نتائج التوجيهي

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا ضد حرام هيك أعصاب الطلاب تلفت 


و أنت مع أو ضد 

تأخير موعد النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

لا اكيد ضد لانه عنجد اعصابي بطلت تتحمل وفوق هيك المعلمات عنا مضربات والله منا عارفة شو نهايتها الله بعين 
مع او ضد  زيادة رواتب المعلمين بالمقارنة بمدة دوامهم طول السنة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع انه ياخدو حقهم بس بالمقابل يعطو الطلاب حقهم 
التعليم قبل ليكون وظيفه هو واجب حرام جد حرام 
الله بعين و بتمنى تمر هالفتره على خير 
حاولي اشغلي بالك باي شي هالفتره بلشي ادرسي على الفصل الجديد لا توقفي عند اي عائق بواجهك 


مع أو ضد 

اسنخدام وسائل تدفئه تقليديه ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ان شاءالله تمر هالمرحلة على خير وهيني بحاول 
وان شاءلله رح اداوم يوم الاحد واللي بدو يسير يسير 

عادي مع وضد
مع او ضد 
الفيس بوك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حسب الاستخدام بس هالفتره بحس استخدامه غلط مع انه بدخله 
ضد 


و أنت ؟؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

مع لانه والله حلو بس مو لدرجة الادمان لاء عادي كثير 
مع او ضد  عمل المرأة ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد مع ، بالمناسبه اليوم رحت مجبوره حضرت ندوه مع ماما عن حقوق المرأة و أهمية العمل لإلها فجد كانت رائعة .


و أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع في حالات ووظائف معينة 



مع او ضد  االافلام التركيه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

و أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

ضد 
مع او ضد زواج الاقارب ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد 

مع أو ضد 


الحرية المطلقة ؟؟*

----------


## دانا جاد

ضد 

انت مع او ضد دراسة افتاة تخصصات تعتبر ذكورية كقسم ادارة واقتصاد مثلا ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يمكن وصلنا لوقت بطل في تميز تخصص لذكور وتخصص لاناث 
أكيد مع 

مع أو ضد 


التدخل العسكري الخارجي بسوريا؟؟*

----------


## دانا جاد

ضد

مع اوضدالمحادثة المرءية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ضد ضد ضد ضد ضد  

و أنت ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دانا جاد

اكيد ضد

مع او ضد الحب

----------


## مادلين

ضد ضد ضد

مع او ضد الحزب الاسلامي

----------


## دانا جاد

ضد



مع او ضد الخادمة بالبيت

----------


## مادلين

مع وضد  بس 
مابتنام 

مع او ضد المسلسلات التركية

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ضد الانه بتفسد اخلاق المجتمع 


*مع او ضد الغش في الامتحانات*

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد 
لبس الخمار هاي الايام

----------


## دانا جاد

لامع ولاضد

 الثقه الزائده بالنفس

----------


## مادلين

مع مع 

مع او ضد التدخل في حرية الطالب

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع مافي حد بالدنيا بنعطى حرية مطلقة المفروض يكون في قيود وقانون وشروط خاصه لطلاب هالأيام 


مع أو ضد 

استخدام الإنترنت لأكتر من 12 ساعة يومياً ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد وبشدة
مع او ضد
الاختلاط في الجامعات؟

----------


## مادلين

مع 

مع او ضد اعطاء الجنسية الاردنية لغير الاردنين

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد
وانت؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ضد ضد

مع او ضد الحقاره في الحب ههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأصل في الحب الإحترام و التقدير ذإذا فقد هالعنصرين لا يرتقي بأن يطلق عليه مسمى الحب 


مع أو ضد 

كثرت العلاقات العشوائية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد ضد 


مع او ضد العشائرية

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع العشائرية الايجابية

و أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مثل رايك 

بس شايف انو العشائرية بلشت تتغلب على الطاع السلبي 



مع او ضد  نظام الصوت الواحد او الاكثر من صوت

----------


## دموع الغصون

صوت واحد أفضل برأيي 

مع أو ضد 

ازدواجية الجنسية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد الزواج من الاجنبيات

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد منح الجنسيه لأبناء الأردنيات المتزوجات من غير الأردنيين ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد  الوظيفة الحكومية او الخاصة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع الوظيفة المناسبة 


مع أو ضد 

النقد الايجابي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد  استقدام العمالة الوافدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

مقولة " كما تدين تدان "

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 



مع او ضد اغتراب المفكرين الاردنيين للخارج

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد وبشده 


و أنت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هيك وهيك   لو يكون في دعم لالهم كان بكون ضد بس مافي دعم 




مع او ضد تغيير الحكومات

----------


## دموع الغصون

مارح تفرق كتير تغيير الحكومات المهم تغيير السياسات 


مع أو ضد 

كثرة وسائل الإعلام ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس بالفعل تكون السلطة الرابعة 



مع او  ضد المركزية

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد

مع أو ضد 

التعدديه الحزبيه

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس تكون فعالة 




مع او ضد الزواج التقليدي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع 


مع اوضد  الحكي بالتلفون كثير ..!!*

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد الكماليات بالحياة

----------


## دموع الغصون

وين الغلط ازا ما بأثرو على شي تاني 


مع أو ضد 

مقولة " محن الحياة ومصائبها تعلّم فن الصمت "

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مش دايما لازم يكون في صمت لازم الواحد يعبر عن رايه كيف ماكان حتى لو غلط بس بعدها اكيد رح نتعلم 




مع او ضد منظمات حماية الاسرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع بشرط التوجه إلها بالطريقة الصح 

مع أو ضد 
اقرار قانون إجازة الأبوه للرجل العامل في قانون العمل الأردني ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 




مع او ضد فتح الاستثمار للوافدين على الاردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

نظام التوجيهي الحالي ؟؟ الفصول ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد    بس والله طلابنا مش عاجبهم العجب 




مع او ضد الخصخصة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 


اللجوء للطبيب النفسي أو اخصائي اجتماعي  ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع خاصة بهالوقت ............ دراسة علمية 80% من الشعب الاردني عندهم حالة نفسية  :SnipeR (26):  خبرية حلوة 



مع او ضد الاصلاحات القائمة بالاردن  .... على اساس تقييمك لالها انها بتمشي بالاتجاه الصحيح او لا

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا جد خبريه حلوه كتير يعني على شو بدهم يضلو صاحيه شي بجيب الجلطه مو بس المرض النفسي 


لا أنا ضد المنهج العشوائي للاصلاحات وبنظري بعيده كتيرعن الاتجاه الصحيح 


مع أو ضد مقولة " التغيير يبدأ من النفس " ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 
اصلا عيب الواحد يحكي شي لشخص ثاني وهو مابيعمل شي ..... لم تقولون مالاتفعلون 







مع او ضد فكرة مسافة الالف ميل تبدا بخطوة ..... خاصة بضروف هالمجتمع الي عايشين فيه

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد مع  بس تكون الخطوة صح 


مع أو ضد 


الفراغ بوّلد الاحباط والضياع ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع .......... عشان عشت فيه فترة اسال مجرب .......ههههههههههه





مع او ضد نظام الهيكلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنو هيكله بالزبط ماحد راضي بأي هيكله  ، أنا مع الزيادة مو القص 


مع أو ضد 

استخدام الاعتصام كسلاح للضغط ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس بوقت محدد مش بوقت الاردن بحاجة للوطنيين وبحاجة لدعم كل فرد فيها لحتى تمشي الامور على خير مش بعتصم بوقت امكانيات مافيه 
هون دور الوطنية للي بيتغنوا بالوطنية هون دور الانتماء والولاء للي كمان بيتغنوا فيها 
كل واحد طلع اعتصام بهالوقت بنظري بعتبره خاين مش اكثر 




مع او ضد الاختلاط في الجامعات

----------


## دموع الغصون

رأيك حلو كتير 10/10 ياريت الكل يفكر هيك 


أنا مع الاختلاط لكن ضمن ضوابط الدين و يكون الاختلاط للهدف المرسوم لأجله التعليم 


مع أو ضد 

تملك صندوق النسيان ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع  بدون النسيان الانسان بيطق وبموت قهر على حاله 




مع او ضد الدرامة المصرية ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله منا متذكره متى حضرت مسلسل مصري بس حسب الانحطاط الي بسمع فيه ضد 


مع أو ضد 


فرض رقابة على الأطفال مادون 18 عام ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع .......... رقابة تكون من الاهل ..... بس صارت الرقابة بهالوقت بعد الثلاثين من الاهل 


مع او ضد انو الكمبيوتر يطفى معك من غير سبب

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد في سبب مستحيل يطفي هيك 


مع او ضد 

وجود خطة زمنية لكل اهدافنا و اعمالنا اليومية

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع بس يكون في التزام 


مع او ضد تكتب 10 اهداف على ورقة وتحطهم بجيبك وتحاول تعمل وحدة وحدة ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتبتهم وحطيتهم و هي ماشيه فيهم الحمدلله 


مع أو ضد 

انه السهر كتير بتعب ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس مش عارف اتركه 



مع او ضد تشرب قهوة وانت سهران

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابتصور القهوه من المنبهات مصنفينا غلط ولا شو رأيك ؟؟؟ هيه متلها متل المي 


مع أو ضد 


الالتزام بالمواعيد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

علميا بعرف انها عادي بس معاي بتصير زي المنبه مابعرف انام من وراها ..... يمكن عشان قاعدتي خالف تعرف 


اكيد مع الالتزام بالمواعيد ...... 





مع او ضد فكرة التحرر بالدول العربية اللي بيدعمها الغرب

----------


## دانا جاد

_ضد 

مع او ضد بقاء المراة المتعلمة في المنزل 
_

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد ضد
وانت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله براحتها مابتصور الهدف الاساسي من التعليم الشغل المهم تزيد طاقتها لتخدم مجتمعها ووجودها بالمنزل رح تنشئ جيل - أولادها -

مع أو ضد

تواجد الفتاة بين جماهير ومشجعي كرة القدم الأردنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس يكون جمهور يفهم 






مع او ضد عمل المرأة في الشرطة المرورية

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد مافي داعي لوجودها بالشارع في اماكن كتير بتناسبها أكتر 

مع أو ضد 

استلام المرأة لمناصب إدراية عليا ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

صراحة ضد ....... لانها المراة تحكم بعواطفها مش بقلبها 







مع او ضد  التعارف عن طريق النت

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع  ، كتيرمن أصدقاء النت ممكن يكونو أقرب من الواقع 



مع أو ضد 

الاستخدام الحالي للفيس بوك ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

طبعا لا .......... حتى بطلت ادخله 






مع او ضد الزواج من الاقارب

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل شي نصيب هالشي برجع لكل حد ورغبته وشخصيته 


مع أو ضد 

التعليم الإلزامي للغات أخرى غير الإنجليزية في المدارس الأردنية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

حلو تعليم اللغات بس بالنهاية مايطغى على لغتنا الاساسية اللغة العربية 


مع او ضد  استمرار تدفق اللاجئين للاردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأردن للأردنين فقط مو وطن بديل لأي دولة بالعالم بغض النظر شو جنسياتهم 
لكن مع بحالة اضطرارية مع حفظ المنهجيه 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن مابقدر احكي بخاف ازعل حد مني  ويمكن لاني درست السياسة واعتزلتها ويمكن لاني قدمت فكرتي بجامعتي وحكومتي ماقصرت في 
فلذلك بختصرها زي ماحكيتي الاردن للاردنيين واذا كان حد حصل على جنسية اردنية الافضل يحترم الضيافة ومايحاول يهدم كل شي بناه اولاد هالوطن بتعبهم وشقاهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور على رأيك الرائع 

مع أو ضد 

المجاملة الاجتماعية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مطلوبة بس يكون الشخص يحس فيها مش بعد مايجامل الشخص يصير يسب عليه 





مع او ضد عمل الشخص بمجال غير تخصصه

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع إذا كان قادر و متمكن من عمله لأنه الشخص ممكن يكون عنده غير مهارات تفوق الدراسة و التخصص 


مع أو ضد 


الأنشطة الإجتماعية و الأعمال التوعوية  ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 




مع او ضد العولمة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع بما يتناسب مع الدين و مصالحنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا 


مع أو ضد 

الالتزام بالعادات والتقاليد بكل أمور حياتنا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد ............ز في حالات صارت يطغى عليها اسلوب القانون ( القانون الوضعي ) مثلا في شغلات كانت تنحل عن طريق العشائرية واللي هي ضمن عاداتنا وتقاليدنا بس حاليا صار القانون افضل لحل هالمشاكل مش انعدام للعشائرية بس لانو مش باختاصها والعشائرية ايام بتظلم 





وانتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا ضد الإلتزام الكامل بالعادات والتقاليد 


مع أو ضد 

الصراحة المطلقة بين الأخوة و الاخوات ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع .... الصراحة بتكون الاساس لتعرف تمشي هالحياة بين الاسرة 








مع او ضد شراء الموبايلات للاطفال

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 
وصارت كلها تحط هالاغاني بالتلفون وتشغلها بالشارع حتى الاطفال مدمرة من قصص الحب 









مع او ضد سفر البنت للخارج عشان الدراسة

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذا كان التخصص نادر ومو موجود بالبلد وين الغلط بس يكون معها حد 


مع أو ضد 

التمسك بالرأي حتى و إن كان خاطئ

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد ضد مجرد ماعرفت رايك غلط لازم تتراحع عنه 

مع او ضد التعددية العقائدية

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد  أكيد 


مع أو ضد 
التدخين بالأماكن العامة

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد  



مع او ضد  الزواج الجماعي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد

مع او ضد 

مقولة " فَرّق تَسُد "

----------


## محمد العزام

هي عبارة واقعية ومشهور فيها الغرب الله يهدي بالهم  
بس ضدها لانو شفنا اثارها على مجتمعاتنا العربية 





مع او ضد فكرة البلوتوث بالجهاز الخلوي

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع استخدامه الصح 

مع أو ضد 

الجمع الارتباط والدراسة ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 




مع او ضد المهر الغالي للبنت

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


و انت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ما انا شب اكيد رح يكون جوابي ضد  :Db465236ff: 




مع او ضد فكرة الحجاب للمراة

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد مع ولو واجب هاد 


مع أو ضد 

مقولة " الغاية تبرر الوسيلة "

----------


## محمد العزام

مش دايما اذا كانت غايتي بتضر غيري مابعملها 








مع او ضد مكافحة المتسولين

----------


## (dodo)

مع 
مع ولا ضد  انو المحبة بتيجي بعد العداوة

----------


## دانا جاد

ضد
مع او ضد المراة المحجبات تدخل مجالات الاعلام

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد مع  ما بتوقع اانو الحجاب يسبب عائق



مع اوضد
** الزواج المبكر:*

----------


## دانا جاد

اكيد ضد

مع ام ضد لعب الاطفال فى الشارع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*ضد وبشدة .... بموت منها هالعادة

مع او ضد اعتصام المعلمين ؟؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

ضد اكيد 
بس الله يخليلنا معلماتنا بخافو على مصلحتنا 
مع ولا ضد العيارات النارية في المناسبات للتعبير عن الفرح

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله المنطق والعقل البشري بحكي ضد 
بس انا مع ومو غلط لو نزلنا بالكلشن

مع أو ضد 

اغلاق بعض التخصصات الجامعية  ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

مع لانو بعض التخصصات ما الها داعي
مع او ضد الحب قبل الزواج

----------


## محمد العزام

مش دايما 




مع او ضد لما الانسان يتزوج يسكن عند اهله

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد

مع أو ضد 

الدراسات الي اثبتت انه 90% من أسباب الطلاق تدخل الأهل سواء كانو اهله او اهلها ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع ..........




مع او ضد الانسان خلق للنسيان

----------


## &روان&

اكييييييد مع
مع او ضد 
المبارياااااااااات

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد قيادة المراة للسيارات

----------


## &روان&

مع مع  بس بهدوء
مع او ضد
قناة الجزيرة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

النظرة التفاؤلية الدائمة للحياة بكل الظروف ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع والا كان الواحد ماعاش كل هالعمر 






مع او ضد الاتكالية على الاخرين حتى لو كان اعز الناس لالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد ضد ضد 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ياساتر ........... ضد ضد ضد 

وانا ضد 







مع او ضد كلمة ضد

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع لأنه مو دائماً الواحد لازم يكون مع يعني مو لازم يكون امعة لازم يكون اله قرار و شخصيه مستقله وقناعات هاد مو معناه انه دائماً يكون ضد ، مو مجرد يكون ضد لأنه بس بده يكون ضد - خالف تعرف - يعني يكون مع أو ضد حسب تفكيره وقرارته 
و


مع أو ضد 

ثبات القوانين وعدم تغييرها وتطويرها و تجديدها ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد ضد ....... الحياة بتتغير اكيد لازم القوانين تتغير طبعا بقصد القوانين الوضعية مش الالهية 






مع او ضد سعي شبابنا ورا الموضه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد أكيد مو كل الموضه بتلبقلهم و لا بتلبق لعاداتنا وتقاليدنا


مع أو ضد 

الاعتراف بالخطأ مهما كان ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد .......... الاعتراف بالذنب فضيلة بس بهالايام صارت الفكرة الاعتراف بالذنب فضيحة 









مع او ضد قانون منع الملعم من ضرب التلميذ

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 


مؤسسة التدريب المهني ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 




مع او ضد سماع الاغاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

هو حرام اوك بس مع ، بس مو كل الأغاني على الأقل يكون الها معنى مو متل أغاني هالأيام 




مع أو ضد 

تحديد نسبه ثابته من الراتب للضرائب ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

هو ليش الضرائب اكثر الدول ويمكن اغلبها مافيها ضرائب بس اللي موجود فيها الضرائب الدول الفقيرة ومنها الاردن عشان هيك مع الضرائب هههههههههه      بس نسبة تكون مريحة للمواطن 








مع او ضد الثقة الزائدة عن النفس

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا بمحلها مع بس يضمن صاحبها انها ما تتحول لغرور 
وين الغلط ازا كان واثق الانسان من نفسه 

مع أو ضد


انه لكل انسان قدرة على التحمل و كثر الضغط يولد الانفجار  ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وانا بكتبلك مع لاتلقائي عملت باصابعي هالحد المعين واكيد كل شي بزيد عن طاقة الانسان رح ينفجر 













مع او ضد المدارس الخاصة

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحيح أنا درست بمدراس خاصه لفتره لكن هلا الهدف تجاري أكتر من تعليمي لهيك ضد 


مع أو ضد 
توحيد الزي المدرسي للطلاب والطالبات للمراحل الثانوية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 




مع او ضد المدارس المختلطة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا بالجامعه رح يختلطو لا يختلطو بالمدرسه وبمشي الحال

و أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد بالجامعة مش عارف الاختلاط صار عكس ماهو متعارف عليه 

بالمدرسة والله مابعرف ماهو الصغير صار بيعرف اكثر من الكبير 








مع او ضد المواد الاختيارية بالجامعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 


مع أو ضد 


كثرة الأغاني الوطنية ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع يمكن تصحي الحس الوطني النايم 






مع او ضد  شغل المراة بعد الزواج

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع لكن ضمن أولويات الأسرة و الواجبات الجديدة وما يتناسب معها 

مع أو ضد 

المسؤولية جزء لا يتجزأ من الإدارة ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

المسؤولية تقريبا كل الادارة 




مع او ضد انو العصمة تكون بايد المراة مش الرجل

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد ضد ضد 
الرجال قوامون على النساء 


مع أو ضد التشارك  بين الرجل والمرأة بكل شيء في الحياة

----------


## محمد العزام

مالك على كلمة ضد اليوم ارحميها شوي 







ضد ضد ضد لانو في شغلات مابتنفع للمراة 





مع او ضد  تطبيق القوانين الوضعية بدل القوانين الالهية

----------


## &روان&

اكيييييد ضد
مع او ضد 
تعدد الزوجات بلا سبب؟

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

بنسبه الي اكيد ضد 

اما  نحيه دينيه يجوز وبدون سبب 


مع او ضد دخول المسلمين في مدارس مسيحيه

----------


## (dodo)

لأ اكيد ضد اصلا ما بصير 
مع او ضد الجو البارد

----------


## مادلين

ضد ضد ضد ضد 

مع او ضد اعطاء الجنسية الاردنية لغير الاردنين

----------


## shams spring

*مع بس بشروط مش حيلا .... 

مع او ضد "  بعيــد عن العين بعيد عن القلب " ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مادلين

ضد
مع او ضد الاضراب بشكل عام في الاردن

----------


## shams spring

*ضــد لانها ..صارت ميمعة ...  برأي الحل انه يعطو كل ذي حق حقة ...يعني اعطو المعلمين حقهم وخلصنا

مع او ضد ... الغش في التوجيهي ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد  ضد
مع او ضد
الدراسة في الخارج

----------


## مادلين

مع مع 
مع او ضد تأجيل دوام المدارس

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد النوم بوقت العصر  او مانسميه القيلولة

----------


## &روان&

مع وبشدة هههههههه
وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس لما اصحى بكون ضد هههههههههه







مع او ضد شرب القهوة باخر الليل

----------


## &روان&

هههههه 
مع بكل ا لاوقات

مع او ضد الكذبة  البيضا ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد   عشان بفترة عملت جلطات هههههههههه
وانتي

----------


## &روان&

ضد ومع حسب
مع او ضد فلاشة النت

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع عشان شابك عليها هههههههههه



مع او ضد الانترنت بشكل عام واللي بيحصل فيه

----------


## &روان&

ضد 
ضد او مع 
السهر خارج البيت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت مع بس حاليا ضد 




مع او ضد  سفر البينت للخارج للدراسة

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد ضد 
وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد الموظة

----------


## &روان&

ضد بس مو بكل اشي
مع او ضد الواكس والجل وهاي الاشياء للشباب؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد المخيمات الكشفية

----------


## &روان&

مع بس بحدود
مع او ضد السكن لطالبات الجامعة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع خاصة انو البنت بتكون تدرس بمكان بعيد عن مكان سكنها رح تضطر تسكن


وانت

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد
الارجيلة ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد انك تخزين صورك على موبايلك

----------


## &روان&

اكيييييد ضد لانو الواحد ما بيعرف شو بصير معه
ممكن يضيع التلفون او ينسرق
مع او ضد
خط امنية او زين مش طبيعي؟

----------


## محمد العزام

خط امنية 

مع او ضد وجود 3 شركات اتصالات بالاردن

----------


## &روان&

مع  
مع او ضد الاشترالك الشهري للخط؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد  دينار الجامعات

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد
التسامح مع الاشخاص

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد مقولة    العتب على قدر المحبة

----------


## &روان&

مع 
لو انسان ما بحبو ما بعاتبو ولا بعتب عليه
مع او ضد الثقة الزائدة

----------


## محمد العزام

بحالات معينة 



مع او ضد دور رعاية المسنين

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد اني بطلت اجمع
ههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههه مع 



مع  او ضد انك تنامي وتريحي حالك

----------


## &روان&

مع وبشدة 
تصبح على خير

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 
تلاقي الخير

----------


## مادلين

مع او ضد 

افلام الرعب

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد الاعتماد على نفسك بحل المشاكل

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 


مع أو ضد 

مقولة " إذا اكرمت الكريم ملكته و إذا أكرمت اللئيم تمرد "

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد بان الصداقة افضل من الحب

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع مع مع 



و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع مع مع 



مع او ضد  مقولة   حتى لو فشلت، يكفيك شرف المحاولة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع بنضري ما بكون فشل هو تمهيد لحتى نبدأ المحاولة الفعليه والحقيقيه  

مع أو ضد 
اتباع منهج الغير للوصول إلى الأهداف الشخصية

----------


## محمد العزام

منهج الغير يعني اسلوب الغير ناخذ من الغير طريقتهم ونتبع اسلوبهم لحتى نوصل لاهدافنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

آها هيك قصدي يعني بس نكون تبع بدون تفكير يعني بنشوف تجربه ناجحه ونقلدها بدون تفكير 

مع أو ضد

----------


## محمد العزام

ماقدر احققلك اذا مع او ضد وبعدين اذا في حد عنده قصة ناجحة واتبعنا طريقته مو بالضرورة نكون تبع لانو راح نتعب ورح نسهر الليل مع النهار لحتى نوصل بغض النظر اذا على طريقة غيرنا او لا 



مع او ضد مقولة للذكاء حدود لكن لا حدود للغباء

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا ضد 
أنا برأيي التنين مالهم حدود 

مع أو ضد  

التركيز اكثر على السياحة الداخليه كنوع من الاستثمار الحكومي لرفع مستوى الدخل ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد السياحة قطاع مهم والها دور فاعل للميزانية بس بشرط تكون تابعة للقطاع الحكومي مش لقطاع خاص

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع او ضد انك تنسى السؤال

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس والله نسيت 



مع او ضد كثر التفكير

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد وبشده صحيح انه انا بفكر كتير بس ضد 


مع او ضد 

الإيمان المطلق بالذات

----------


## محمد العزام

مع


مع او ضد المطربين اللي بينزلوا على الساحة جديد

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد وبشده 

مع أو ضد 

البرامج الواقعه بما يسمى تلفزيون الواقع و برامج الاغاني

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 

مع او ضد فكرة الدش او الستالايت

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع ، هالأيام شي ظروري بكل بيت ضمن التطور والتقدم و الكماليات لكن ضمن الاستخدام الصح 


مع او ضد 


الاصوات المرتفعه اثناء الحوار ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد عشان الشغلة مش مبدا خذهم وخوفهم بالصوت 



مع او ضد السكن بالمدينة

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد 
مع او ضد 
القعدة بالبيت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 






مع او ضد ارهاق الجسد بالشغل من اجل المادة

----------


## &روان&

ضد 
بس حتى لو بتشتغل ليل نهار وارهاق وتعب يا دوب الواحد 
عايش يلا بعين الله
مع او ضد
قناة الحقيقة الدولية؟

----------


## محمد العزام

باوقات معينة مع 



مع او ضد الاتفاقيات مع الدول العربية او الغربية

----------


## &روان&

ضد ما تسمع بي المقولة الشهيرة اتفقو ا العرب عللى ان لا يتفقوا 
ههههههه
مع او ضد ما يحدث في سورية

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد رفع اجور النقل العام

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد 
 الاصلاحات الحالية في الاردن

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد انو حاجة الانسان للنوم 7 ساعات يوميا

----------


## &روان&

ضد 

مع او ضد برنامج ارب ايدول

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 
وانت ..............

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد
التدخين

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد بس مش عارف اتركه 





مع او ضد المسلسلات التركية

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد ضد

مع او ضد الحب في هاي الايام؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد وكنت رح انزل موضوع عن مسمى الحب بس بطلت مابدي حد يزعل مني 


وانت\ي مع او ضد الحب

----------


## &روان&

انداري لا مع ولا ضد

مع او ضد
الامل؟!

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 

مع او ضد كلمة اسف

----------


## &روان&

مع للي بيستحقها

وانت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت ضدها بس املي صار عليها 




مع او ضد الكتابات المتناقضة

----------


## &روان&

ضد

مع او ضد

ان تحكي سرك لشخص معين

----------


## محمد العزام

احيانا مع بس اذا كان هالشخص بيستاهل 



مع او ضد العنصرية

----------


## &روان&

ضد
وانت؟.........

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


 مع او ضد الاجواء الباردة

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*ضد

مع الحرية الشخصية للبنت  أم ضد*

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد المساواة بين الرجل والمراة

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

ضد  المساواة 

مع أو ضد التجمع الشبابي المختلط

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد ...............



وانت

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*ضد وبشدة

انت مع التعارف عن طريق الفيس بك  ام ضد 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد  الزواج التقليدي

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*بصراحة ضد 
وانت 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد



مع او ضد الاردن منطقة استثمارية

----------


## (dodo)

مع
مع او ضد كثير الحكي

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد اللي دايما ساكت

----------


## (dodo)

ضد
مع او ضد 
الصحيان بدري

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع مع 


مع او ضد 

تجميع التلات وجبات اليوميه بوجبه وحده ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 

مع او ضد اكل التسالي بليل

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع أكيد مابتصور في حد ضد الا يلي خايف على جسمه 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## دانا جاد

_مع

مع/ضد ,,,التشدد في الدين؟
_

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

*هناك مقولة تقول كل شي زاد عن حده انقلب ضده ...*

*والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (( ما شاد أحداً الدين إلا غلبه ))

هذا من وجهه نطري وانت*

----------


## مادلين

ضد بس بحدود
مع او ضد المدارس المختلطة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع



مع أو ضد 

مقولة " العب وحدك تجي راضي "

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد نظم التعليم المتبع بالمدارس اقصد المناهج الدراسية

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد المناهج قديمه كتير و بطلت عمليه وواقعية هي نظرية مافيها مرونه يعني بجددو الغلاف بس والمعلومات يلي فيها قديمه وفي منها غلط 

مع أو ضد 

الانسحاب بهدوء - لتجنب الاحتكاك - إذا كثر النقد السلبي ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع .... خاصة مع الجهال 




مع او ضد ممارسة الرياضة صباحا

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع انا من عشاق الرياضه الصباحيه بس 

مع او ضد الطبخات القديمه ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع     على قولتهم بتذكرنا بالتراث 



مع او ضد كثرة الامنيات

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع , كل ما كثرت كل ما تحقق عدد اكبر منها خلينا طموحين ومتفائلين مهو ببلاش ويلي ببلاش كثر منه 

مع أو ضد 

الأنانية بحق الذات - لمصلحتي بشرط ما يضر بالآخرين -

----------


## محمد العزام

اذا مابضر اكيد مع




مع او ضد الاساليب المتبعة لمعاقبة طلاب الجامعات

----------


## دموع الغصون

نوعا ما مع 


مع أو ضد 

البوابات الالكترونية يلي بتأخر الطلاب عن المحاضره ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اذا بتاخر اكيد ضد



مع او ضد  المحاضرات المسائية

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

نظام الجامعات الخاصة بالأردن ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد


مع او ضد  مايحصل من استجواب للفاسدين

----------


## دموع الغصون

نوعا ما مع 


وانت ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد عشان اكتشفت انها اسلوب عادي ومن شهادة شخص بيستجوب 


مع او ضد تعدد الاحزاب بالاردن والحركات

----------


## مادلين

ضد ضد  ضد ضد ضد

مع او ضد تعديل التستور الاردني

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد مع تعديل الدستور الى الافضل وتغير شخصيات 

مع او ضد


تدخل في الحريه االشخصيه

----------


## مادلين

ضد مع او ضد الحب في المراهقة

----------


## دانا جاد

مع لانو هي مشاعر ما بتقدر تتحكم فيها 



هل انت مع أو ضد العمليات التجملية ؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد لانو  كل شي طبيعي حلو 
مع او ضد الرفعات ع الحجاب(البكلة )

----------


## دانا جاد

مع بتوقع حرية شخصية 



مع او ضد زواج الاقارب!!!!!

----------


## مادلين

ضد 

مع او ضد الزواج عن حب

----------


## دانا جاد

مع بس ازا كان مافي علاقة 

مع اوضد التمسك بالرأي حتى وان كان خاطئا ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


مع أو ضد 


العنصرية الاقليمية ؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

ضد اكيد ... 

 مع او ضد الانتماء الى الاحزاب؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


و أنت ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ضد
مع او ضد اتلج مرة تانية
طبعا ان شاء الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

هالشي بيد الله بس ازا كان خير ان شاء الله 


مع أو ضد 

تأخير الدوام بكره ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد  عشان بلشت اغار 


مع او ضد تعويض المدارس عن اليوم اللي عطلوه

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله أنا مع لأنه راح عليهم كتير من اعتصام معلمين للتلج يعني طلعو مصيفين من هلا 


مع أو ضد 

يجي الصيف بسرعه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد خروج الناس بكثرة من منازلهم عشان يلعبوا بالثلج

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع للناس يلي ماعندهم تلج و ما تلجت عندهم حرام خليهم ينبسطو اما نحنا لا فمد ايدك من الشباك وخلص 

مع أو ضد 

كثرة المواضيع التفاعلية ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههه انداري الله يسامحك بيطلعلكم 

اكيد مع المواضيع التفاعلية 



مع او ضد النقاش بالمواضيع القديمة بالمنتدى

----------


## إن الله يراك

مع

مع او ضد التنويع والتجديد بستايل المنتدى؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد " انسى يا زلمه " بنمزح كلها تلج مو مستاهله 
.
.
.


مع أكيد خاصه ازا متل هاد لونه أزرق أكيد مع 

و انت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 



مع او ضد الصور الرمزية بالمنتدى مثل هاد  :SnipeR (12):  او مثل هاد  :SnipeR (13):  (هاي صورة تخويفية مش رمزيه )

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد بكرهم كتير خاصه بالمواضيع الجديه بتعقد منهم جد 

تخيل يجيك رد بتلات فيسات بس 


وانت ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههه  مع و ضد انا بحب اشكالهم بجننوا هههههههههههههه




مع او ضد انو المنتدى نايم من فترة

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد
مع او ضد  انو الجهاز يخرب

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع هي احد المراحل العمريه للجهاز 

مع أو ضد 

حصر المشاركات باقسام معينه ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد ضد 


مع او ضد تحلم حلم وثاني يوم لازم احققه

----------


## دموع الغصون

طيب حلو كتير خاصه ازا كان حلم فيه طموح و ايجابي 

مع أو ضد 

تنوع الثقافات ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد السفر

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع


مع او ضد مقولة البسس حيوان اليف ؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد ضد 
مع او ضد تاجيل الدوام المدرسي

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

بدون شك مع


وانت

----------


## علاء سماره

أكيد ضدة 


مع او  ضد  التعامل مع اسرائيل ؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


مع أو ضد 



التعبير عن الرأي بأي طريقة مهما كان نوعها ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 

مع او ضد التصنع بالحكي

----------


## &روان&

ضد  لازم الواحد يكون على طبيعته
مع او ضد 
رخصة السواقة بالواسطة

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا يلي ضد لو مو ضد ماكنت رسبت ومتت لاخدتها بدون واسطه 

مع أو ضد 

تغيير الديكور كل فتره ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حسب الظروف الماديه

مع او ضد الكذب الملون.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكذب كذب مافي ملون وغيره 
ضد


مع أو ضد 

الطبع يغلب التطبع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بعمري ما اقتنعت فيها لهلجمله مع انه في امثال قدامي

بس

ضدها 

مع او ضد 
الامل بالشخص المقابلك وانت عارف انه مافي فائده من كل املك.؟؟*.

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع أكيد لانه بإمكانك تغيره 


مع أو ضد 

انه الالوان بتعبر عن النفسيه

----------


## shams spring

*اكـــيد مع ... الالوان بتلعب دور كبير في الكشف عن شخصية ونفسية الاخرين 

مع او ضد 
تربية حيوان اليف عندك في البيت ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 

مع أو ضد 

وجود اجازه لفصل الربيع ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد الخصخصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

حسب التوجه بس بالأغلب ضد 


مع أو ضد 

الرحلات المدرسية ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع ... بلكي هالطلاب هيك يتنفسوا شوي وعلى الله يصيروا مبدعين 



مع او ضد   المخيمات الكشفية

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع مع كنت حبها وشارك فيها ايام المدرسه 


مع أو ضد 

ورش العمل التطوعيه الاجبارية  لطلاب المدارس

----------


## محمد العزام

كل شي فيو نشاط اكبد مع 



مع او ضد تعيين دكاترة جامعات لحملة الماجستير

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا كانو اصحاب كفاءه ومو ماخدين حق غيرهم مع 

و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع ...بس زي ماحكيتي وجود الكفاءة اهم شي 


مع او ضد الجلوس طويلا امام شاشة الكمبيوتر

----------


## مادلين

ضد
مع او ضد التكبرع الاخرين

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد 


مع أو ضد

سرقة الورد من الجيران ؟؟

----------


## مادلين

ضد لانو السرقة سرقة ههه 

مع او ضد نسيان الحب الاول؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

هالشغل بترجع يلي بحب 


مع أو ضد 

تسيمة أي مشاعر عابرة بحب

----------


## مادلين

مع 
مع او ضد الصداقة الالكترونية

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

عادي اني حكتيها صداقه وبس

مع او ضد  الكلام خلال الدرس او المحضره

----------


## مادلين

مع مافي اكتر مني بيحكي بالحصة 

مع او ضد الاشتياق

----------


## (dodo)

ولا مع ولا ضد 
وانت ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 

مع أو ضد 

مؤسسات التدريب المهني ؟

----------


## مادلين

مع
مع او ضد استقاله عون الخصاونة

----------


## دموع الغصون

يمكن اله اسبابه انا برأيي كانت سياسته حلوه لكن هو اعرف بالوضع منا 


مع أو ضد 
يوم الصحافة الحرة ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد تعدد الصحافة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ازا كان الها سياسة مستقلة مو مسيسه مع 

مع أو ضد 

نظام الصوت الواحد

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد 



مع او ضد  كثرة الوزارات بالاردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

كثرة ولا قلة نفس النتائج 

مع أو ضد 
الرحلات الجامعية الترفيهية

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس تكون مش مختلطة 


مع او ضد  النوم لاكثر من 7 ساعات يوميا

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد لأنه مو صحي للإنسان 

مع أو ضد محاربة ثقافة العيب

----------


## محمد العزام

لازم نتجاوز شي اسمو ثقافة العيب ومالازم نحاربها 



مع او ضد التوقف عند محطة معينة لفترة طويلة

----------


## مادلين

ضد 
مع اوضد الزواج التقليدي

----------


## دموع الغصون

حسب المجتمع والافراد 


مع أو ضد 

وجود الحدود في التعامل مع الآخرين

----------


## مادلين

مع 
مع او ضد حكومة الطراونة

----------


## محمد العزام

لسى مش باين خيرها من شرها 



مع او ضد مايحصل من تقليد الغرب

----------


## &روان&

*ضد

مع او ضد شوب هاي الايااااااااااام*

----------


## totoalharbi

اكييييييييييييد ضد 
مع او ضد هذه المقولة (الرجـــال يعشقــون النســـاء من المظهــَــر .. والنســـاء يعشقـــن الرجــال من الكــَـلام ..! لهــذا السبــب: النســـــــاء يضعـــن المكيـــــاج , والرجـــال دائمــــاً يكــذبــون
مع احترااااامي للكل البنات ولكل الشاب بس احب اشوف ارائكم؟)

----------


## (dodo)

هاي المقولة هي اللي دارجة بهالايام وانا اكيد ضده الحكي 
مع او ضد أن تجرح من جرحك أذا اتيحت لك الفرصه ؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الطبيعي اني اكون مع لكني لااتمنى ذلك فالافضل ان اكون مجروحة على ان اكون جارحة
انت مع او ضد دراسه البنت بالخارج ..؟

----------


## &روان&

_ضد بس مش دايما

مع او ضد  ما بتحب بعده او بعدها_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ،،

مع او ضد الكذب*

----------


## totoalharbi

ضد 
مع او ضد الصراحة بكل شي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

مع 
مع او ضد المسلسلات في رمضان

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا مع ولا ضد 


مع او ضد مقولة " الأنوثة فن لا تتقنه جميع النساء "

----------


## &روان&

مع

مع اوضد

الشوب هاي الاياااااام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ،،
مع او ضد 
كم نحن بارعون !
باختيار , 
من يحرق قلوبنا باستمرار .. !*

----------


## &روان&

مع وبشدة 

مع او ضد
 ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*اندااااااااري الله اعلم 

مع او ضد " موقف الاردن الحيادي تجاه سوريا  " ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد المسلسلات الرمضانية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معها لكن ان زادت تعلق الشخص وطغا على عبادته فالبتاكيد ضدها
مع او ضد الاستثمار خارج المملكة ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد الاستثمار الاجنبي داخل الاردن

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد
هل انت مع بقاء المراة المتعلمة في المنزل ام ضد

----------


## محمد العزام

حسب الظروف 



مع او ضد زواج البنت وهي بالمرحلة الجامعية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد
مع او ضد انه الشب يتزوج من بنت اكبر منه بالعمر

----------


## &روان&

ضد بس مو كتير احيانا مع

مع او ضد كثرة المسلسلات في رمضان

----------


## مادلين

ضد لانو هد الشهر عبادة مو حضر تلفزيون

مع او ضد الصراحة؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*مع لكن بحدود 

مع او ضد فضول الناس واسئلتهم الي ما بتخلص؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

مع بالنسبة الي فضولية كتير بس انو حدا يسألني انا لاء 
مع او ضد 
مسلسل عمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حلو نوصل رسالة الإسلام و نعرف العالم بشخصيتنا الإسلامية و من هو الفاروق 
من ناحية دينيه انا مو أهل حتى أفتي و احلل واحرم 
لكن كفكره انا عجبتني و حسب ما قرأت كتير علماء اثنو انه الحقائق الموجوده حقيقية 

مع أو ضد " من يحرص على ارضاء الجميع يخسر نفسه "

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 



مع او ضد 
التحلي بالصبر في جميع الحالات

----------


## shams spring

ضد ...لانه في مواقف  ما بفيد فيها الصبر 

مع او ضد  ~.~ الزواج بطيخة ~.~ يا بتصيب يا بتخيب ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد ....مع انها بالنهاية زي مابيحوا قسمة ونصيب بس بمقدورنا نختار الافضل لالنا 




مع او ضد الاختلاط اللامبرر

----------


## &روان&

ضد

مع او ضد   السكن للبنات في الجامعة

----------


## مادلين

مع

مع او ضد البكاء.........

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع اذا يريح الواحد  :Smile:  

مع او ضد الخيانه ،،

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد ضد  :SnipeR (3): 


   مع او ضد  كتر العزايم في رمضان

----------


## مادلين

مع مع

مع او ضد مسلسل عمر بن الخطاب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد
مع او ضد الاستغلال

----------


## مادلين

ضد 

مع او ضد التصنع

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضد اكيد التصنع بسرعه بنكشف من كلمه 

مع أو ضد 

الأفعال هي البرهان لا كثرة الأقوال

----------


## فيروز

مع أكيد

مع أو ضد الفضول؟؟

----------


## &روان&

مع وبشدة باالنسبة الي

مع او ضد كترة المناسبات

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد  


مع او ضد الموبايلات

----------


## فيروز

مع
مع او ضد النت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

حسب الاستخدام 


مع او ضد التعارف عن طريق النت

----------


## فيروز

ضد

مع او ضد التلفزيون؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان حسب البرامج 


مع او ضد السهر

----------


## فيروز

مع
مع او ضد الرياضة؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 


مع او ضد سماع الاغاني

----------


## فيروز

مع

مع او ضد النوم؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد التفنن بالحكي

----------


## فيروز

صد

مع او ضد الصمت؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد المجاملة

----------


## فيروز

ضد

مع او ضد أطفال الكرتون حاليا

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد النوادي الصيفية للاطفال

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد 

مع أم ضد وجود المربيات بالمنازل؟؟*

----------


## فيروز

ضد

مع أو ضد أكل البوضة بـالشتا

----------


## Sc®ipt

كل واحد و صحته
بس شخصيا ضد

مع ولا ضد التفكير الكثير بكل التفاصيل بأي قرار بدك تتخذه حتى ولو كان بسيط ؟؟

----------


## فيروز

ضد

مع او ضد الفساد

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أكيد ضد..

مع أو ضد تحرش الفتيات بالشباب؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد

 مع او ضد غياب الاعضاء بكثرة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ضد لو كانوا بقدروا يدخلوا المنتدى 
وكل واحد وظروفه

مع أو ضد تمليس الشعر بمادة الكيراتين ؟؟؟*

----------


## فيروز

ضد

مع او ضد الهروب بالنوم؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد كثرة الاماني

----------


## فيروز

ضد
مع او ضد كرة السلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

حلوه كرة السلة 


مع أو ضد 
العنصرية الوطنية


*

----------


## حسان القضاة

حسب مفهوم العنصريه الوطنيه لانه مفهوم مطاطي مختلف بحسب النيه وبحسب الفكر
العنصريه اكيد نتنه بشهاده سيد البشر  وهناك شعره بين حب الوطن والانتماء والافتخار به وبين العنصريه .. العنصريه لمن .. ولماذا .. كلنا ابناء الوطن ومعيار وطنيتنا الوحيد مقدار حبنا واخلاصنا وعملنا لصالح هذا الوطن

آخر كتاب بين يديك ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد مو فاهمه منه شي اساطير الاغريق والرومان مين اله مصلحه 


مع أو ضد 


اعدام حسان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بس يكون طخ 



مع او ضد المظاهرات بسبب الاساءة التي حصلت لرسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## مادلين

مع بس بشكل سلمي 

مع او ضد المضاهرات بالقرب من السفارات الامريكية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد


مع أو ضد 
حرية الإعلام المفتوحة ؟؟؟


*

----------


## ماهربسام

ضد

لأنها ممكن تدخل بأمور ما ألها دخل بحرية القرار

مع او ضد العنف ضد السيدات-البنات-كبارالسن-

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد طبعا
مع او ضد انك تحب شخص من طرف واحد

----------


## ماهربسام

مع لأنو ممكن يخلق الحب من طرف تودد بين الطرفين يعني ممكن ايصير حب بعدين

مع او ضد الخصر أنازل للبنات :Icon1:  :Icon1:  :Icon1:

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد التلفونات والتطور

----------


## &روان&

ضد

مع او ضد ترك الدراسة من اجل الزواج

----------


## shams spring

*طبعا واكيد ضد في اشي اسمه بالحياة ترتيب اولويات ... !!

مع او ضد شغل 9 ساعات على راتب لا يتجاوز 200 دينار ..!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أكيد ضد 

مع أو ضد 
الصداقة الالكترونية ؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد السفر خارج الوطن

----------


## &روان&

ضد ضد ضد

وانت؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت مع بس حاليا ضد 


مع او ضد النوم وقت العصر

----------


## &روان&

مممممممممممم  مع والله احلى نومة

مع او ضد ايام العطلة ال شوي؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع اوضد السهر لاوقات متاخرة

----------


## &روان&

حسب الوضع
وانت؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كنت ضد لكن حاليا مع
وانت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع 


مع أو ضد 

ان الثقة إذا فقدت لا تعود ؟؟

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

يعتمد على سبب فقدان الثقة بهذا الشخص

مع او ضد

زواج الاقارب؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا مع ولا ضد

مع أو ضد 

كل ماهو واقع الآن كان بالماضي حلماً مستحيلاً ؟؟؟

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا مع ولا ضد

مع أو ضد 

كل ماهو واقع الآن كان بالماضي حلماً مستحيلاً ؟؟؟

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حسب استطاع الانسان انه يوصل لغايته اليوم او لأ

مع أو ضد
مَن يَدعك للإنتظار ، لَم يُحبك في يَوم !

----------


## &روان&

ضد    اجمل ما في الحب هو الانتظار

مع او ضد 

نسيان الماضي

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد 


مع او ضد كثرة التفكير

----------


## (dodo)

ضد  :Frown: 
مع او ضد 
أن تتكلم الأنثى باستمرار عن ماضيها !

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد تجديد العلاقات

----------


## دموع الغصون

شو هي سياره ولا اواعي ولا موبايل اكيد ضد 


مع أو ضد 
تنويع العلاقات ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع . . لحتى نتعرف على جميع الأطراف . . 

مع او ضد . . السهر الطويل .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع 


مع أو ضد 

النوم اكتر من 6 ساعات ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع وضد . . بنفس الوقت 

انا مني وعلي  .. بحب أنام ما بين 6 لـ 8 ساعات . . وغير هيكـ ما بكون مرتاح 

وانتي شو رأيك . .؟؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مع
الجسم يحتاج للنوم من 8-10 ساعات في اليوم

مع او ضد
التخدث مع الغرباء عن طريق النت؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

لامع ولا ضد حسب مين هو 



مع او ضد التمسك بالراي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ازا كان صح مع 


مع أو ضد 
تنمية المواهب وتعزيزها على حساب الدراسة ؟



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لازم يكون في توازن بين الموضوعين بحيث انه يستطيع ينتبه للامرين لانه ممكن موهبته تفيده في المستقبل 

مع او ضد المسلسلات التركية؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ضد ومع 
مع او ضد الاحتجاجات اليومية

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حسب على شو الاحتجاج

مع او ضد...
برامج الاغاني؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 

مع او ضد المسبحة الالكترونية

----------


## shams spring

مع 

مع او ضد دستور مصر الجديد؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد 


مع او ضد التشدد بالراي

----------


## shams spring

*بالصح مع 

مع او ضد "صارحني ولا تجاملني" ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

صارحني اكيد



مع او ضد السهر

----------


## shams spring

*مع وضد مع لاني بحب السهر وضد لانه بتعب 

مع او ضد "اطلب حقك  " ؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع 


مع او ضد تعدد الاصحاب

----------


## shams spring

*مع 

مع او ضد الاعراس الجماعية ؟

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع بحالات معينة 




مع او ضد الاختلاط بين الرجل والمراة بجميع الاماكن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ،، 

مع او ضد :: الصدق طريق لِ بعض القلوب :: .؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لبعض القلوب 
مع

مع او ضد
اذاَ رحَلتَ .. مِن دونِ اعذار!

فلاَ ترجِعْ وَ معكَ اِعتِذاَرٍ

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد القهوة باخر الليل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لا مع ولا ضد

مع او ضد
البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد ضد ضد ضد ضد 

و أنت 



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اكييييييد ضد

مع او ضد

الشجارات الجامعية؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد ضد 


مع او ضد الانتخابات الجامعية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا لانه ما بمثل بالشكل الصحيح 


مع أو ضد 


المدارس الخاصة 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع لفترة معينة بحياة الطفل 



مع او ضد المدارس المحتلطه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع 

مع أو ضد 

العماله الوافده 

*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

العمالة الوافدة دليل على وجود تصدع المجتمع في مكان ما , لذلك أنا أقف موقفا ضدها وبقوة , فكم من مأسي جلبت لنا .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

في بعض المجالات ضد

مع او ضد الدراسة في الخارج للفتاة؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع 

مع أو ضد 

الاحزاب السياسية ؟


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ،، 

مع او ضد 
الفلسفه بـ الاراء .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع اذا كان قد الفلسفه وفاهم شو بحكي وضد اذا كان لمجرد الحكي وبس 

و أنت ؟؟؟
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مع لما يكون قادر على ايصال وجهة نظر صحيحة وضد لما يكون ما بعرف شو عم يحكي 

مع او ضد 
منح الاطفال هواتف محمولة؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بشكل عام ضد لكن ازا كان لابد انه يحمل موبايل لا مع قدام عيوني وبشروطي ولا يحمله بالخفا 

مع أو ضد 

تنمية المواهب العملية على حساب الدراسة ؟؟


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ضد ،، 

مع او ضد 
الاكل قبل النوم .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد
مع أو ضد 
الريجيم بدون رياضة ؟


*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ضده .

هل أنت ضد النحافة الزائدة أو معها .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ضد... النحافة الزائدة مشكلة

مع او ضد
السعاده على حساب صديقك؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

مع

نفس السؤال ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد 
مع زيادة الوزن الزائد ام ضد

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 

مع او ضد تراكم الاعمال فوق بعضها

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد 


مع أو ضد 

تعطي ثقتك لشخص سبق وخان هالثقة 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

حسب الموقف الي خان فيه 


مع او ضد ان تعطي حيز كبير لشخص في حياتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ازا كان بستاهل ليه لا 


و أنت 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد مع ومثل ماحكيتي اذا كان بستاهل وموضع ثقة 



مع او ضد تعدد المواضيع من قبل العضو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعددها ضد تنوعها مع 


مع أو ضد 

مواضيع الأزياء والموضة 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 
ولكن ضد التقليد الاعمى لها 


مع او ضد كثرت الفلسفة بالرد

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد 
مع او ضد التحيز والتعصب الردود والاراء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ازا كان صح مع 

مع أو ضد الزي الموحد لجامعات ؟؟
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد 
مع او ضد تعدد الزوجات

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد إلا بالحالات يلي حددها الشرع 

مع أو ضد 

التدخل العسكري العربي في سوريا 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد 
ضد او مع السفر خارج البلاد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حسب الهدف سياحة شغل دراسه 


مع أو ضد 

الصراحة مهما كانت نتائجها 


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مع 
وانت/ي

----------


## (dodo)

[COLOR="#00FF00"][SIZE=4]ضد  بفضل الصمت 
مع او ضد  
الدنيا مرض و الدليل أننّا نموت في النهاية

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 
لانه في شغلات حلوة بهالحياة 


مع او ضد نومة العصر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مع بس ماتزبط معي ،،

مع او ضد 
كلمه :: اهآ :: ؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مع انا بضل احكيها كثير وبضل حمودة ينقهر منها 
مع او ضد المجاملات

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد مع انه بنضطر نستخدمها أحياناً 



مع أو ضد النفاق الإجتماعي لتوصل لهدفك ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ضد...

مع او ضد العودة للماضي؟؟؟؟

----------


## Love Permanent

ضد...


مع اور ضد السكن الجامعي للبنات..؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ضد 
مع او ضد   بقاء المراة المتعلمة في المنزل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حسب رغبتها هي 


مع أو ضد 
العمل المستمر لأكثر من 8 ساعات 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ضد
مع انه احيانا" ضغط الشغل بضطر الوحد يعمل اكتر من 8 وطبيعة الشغل بتحكم ساعات الدوام كمان

مع او ضد.... 
البدء بالاعتذار؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مع

مع او ضد سياسه تجاهل الآخرين وعدم الإكتراث لهم و محاولة إضعاف شخصيتهم بكلمات غير لبقه .*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد 
مع او ضد صوبة الحطب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لا مع ولا ضد هاد برجع للشخص 
انا ما عمري جربتها 

مع او ضد.... تلبية طلبات الاطفال جميعها؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد المدارس المختلطة للاطفال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضد 
مع او ضد البرد والتلج

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ضد البرد انا بس

مع او ضد 
نحــنُ شــعوبٌ تــجيدُ تــأليف الــنُّكات و تــجهلُ ثــقافةَ الـــفرح ..*

----------


## &روان&

ضد
وانت؟ي..............

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد وخاصة الشعب الاردني من اكتر الشعوب فرحاً بغض النظر عن الكشره


مع أو ضد
المهزوم إذا ابتسم ، أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز..!


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 

مع او ضد النت بالاردن

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مع 

مع او ضد التزمير بالازمة و ع الاشارة؟

----------


## &روان&

ضدضد ضد ضد

مع او ضد العرس الجماعي 
يعني عروسين

----------


## محمد العزام

مع وضد 



مع او ضد المغامرة بالمشاريع

----------


## &روان&

ضد

مع او ضد العدس هههه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مع 

مع او ضد السهر للاطفال

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد افلام الكرتون بكثرة للاطفال

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد

مع أو ضد 

توزير النواب هههههههههه
*

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههه لا بس بهالبلد كل شي بصير 


مع او ضد الضحك الكثير

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

احيانا معه واحيانا ضده 
مع او ضد انك تتعامل مع شخص منافق وبوجهين

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد ضد لكن بننجبر نتعامل معهم


مع أو ضد
استقبال المزيد من الاجئين السوريين

----------


## محمد العزام

انا من اول لاجئ ضد 


مع او ضد عمل مقارنه في حياتك كل فترة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مع 
مع او ضد 
شرب الارجيلة للصغار والصبايا

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

للصغار ضد... للصبايا حرة شخصية بعتبرها

مع او ضد.... انك تحط التلفون جنبك لما تنام/ي

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد  تنوع القنوات الفضائيه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لا مع ولا ضد

مع او ضد الجلوس لفترات طويلة على النت للاطفال

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد
مع أو ضد


ان الحياة تلفزيون مشوش 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع او ضد حجب الثقة عن حكومة النسور

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع منح الثقه - قربوا يشكلو حكومه جديده


مع أو ضد 
العرب لا يتقدمون إلا بالسن ؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد الاردن وطن بديل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
صبح صبح يا عمي الحج 
ال يصير ال صار من زمان 


مع  أو ضد
اعطاء اكثر من فرصة لنفس الشخص 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع اذا كان بستاهل هالشي 


مع او ضد تعدد الاصدقاء

----------


## &روان&

مممممممم ضد  ومع شويّة

ضد او مع المهر العالي للفتاة ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد

مع ام ضد عبارة "من تدخل في ما لا يعنيه وجد ما لا يرضيه"*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مع 

مع أو ضد 

أخذ مواقف بناء على علاقة الآخرين 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 


مع او ضد القهوه بشكل يومي

----------


## (dodo)

بالنسبة الي مابحب القهوة ف اكيد رح اكون ضد 
مع او ضد العصيان المدني في معان

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مع

مع ام ضد الترقية في العمل على اساس عدد سنوات الخدمة وليس على اساس الكفاءة ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

ضد 



مع او ضد العمل في القطاع الحكومي افضل من القطاع الخاص

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ضد ,, القطاع الخاص افضل بكثير

مع ام ضد رفع تعرفة الكهرباء ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أكيد ضد 


مع أو ضد تقليص صلاحيات رئيس الوزراء 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد تقديم النواب استقالتهم من المجلس

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مع

مع ام ضد (حكومة النسور فاشلة بكل المقاييس) ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

ضد

مع او ضد 
الاستمرار باستقبال اللاجئين السوريين

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد 
مع أو ضد
كحل آلمرأة جمآل لـ عينهآ وفضيحة لـ حزنهآ 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضد 
مع أو ضد
كحل آلمرأة جمآل لـ عينهآ وفضيحة لـ حزنهآ 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مع 


مع او ضد اعطاء تعدد الزوجات بالطريقه التي يحصل عليها الان

----------

